# Report issues, feedback and suggestions with the "new" site here!



## Janice (Nov 22, 2015)

Hey everyone!  Use this space to report any issues you're having. *PLEASE do not* send a PM to staff as this thread is being monitored by all of us *AND* the developer working on the site conversion. 

Please take time to *fully* describe your issue as well as post what browser you're using. 

We want to hear your feedback too! If you don't have a technical issue but want to tell us how much you hate the color of the text on the site or if you have a suggestion for an improvement please also share that here! 

Remember to use this space so that it can be seen by both Specktra staff AND our site dev.


----------



## Dawn (Nov 22, 2015)

We are aware of the issue of old PM's showing up that you may have previously deleted.  We have temporarily increased the PM limit to give everyone a chance to clean things up.  

Thanks!


----------



## Naynadine (Nov 23, 2015)

I had this pop up while browsing, but had multiple tabs open so not sure what caused this. I changed my password, so that might be it, although this popped up several seconds after.


----------



## Corally (Nov 23, 2015)

Maybe you're still working on it, but I can't find the emoji's list and I can't see how many new posts there are in a thread (so you can go directly to the new posts). Again, maybe I'm just being impatient and you're still busy with this stuff!  The site is looking great btw!


----------



## Naynadine (Nov 23, 2015)

Corally said:


> Maybe you're still working on it, but I can't find the emoji's list and I can't see how many new posts there are in a thread (so you can go directly to the new posts). Again, maybe I'm just being impatient and you're still busy with this stuff!  The site is looking great btw!



I think if you enable  ''Enhanced Interface Enhanced Interface - Full WYSIWYG'' under ''General Seetings'' you should be able to see the emojis.





Regarding the number of new posts, I don't see that feature for now either.


----------



## Corally (Nov 23, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> I think if you enable  ''Enhanced Interface Enhanced Interface - Full WYSIWYG'' under ''General Seetings'' you should be able to see the emojis.
> 
> 
> View attachment 50118
> ...



Yep!  Thanks girl


----------



## dash4 (Nov 23, 2015)

When I went to the Sephora thread - you used to be able to see all the pictures in the thread on the right hand side.   I used that very frequently.  Is that gone?.. or do I need to enable something to have it work?  The site sure looks pretty.. thank you.


----------



## MACina (Nov 23, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> I think if you enable  ''Enhanced Interface Enhanced Interface - Full WYSIWYG'' under ''General Seetings'' you should be able to see the emojis.
> 
> 
> View attachment 50118
> ...





Great!!!

Thank you 

Missed the emojis too.


----------



## Janice (Nov 23, 2015)

dash4 said:


> When I went to the Sephora thread - you used to be able to see all the pictures in the thread on the right hand side.   I used that very frequently.  Is that gone?.. or do I need to enable something to have it work?  The site sure looks pretty.. thank you.



that was a feature of the previous platform we were on. If there is enough interest in this feature can we put it on a short list for our dev to review and see if he can code something like that for us. Barring cost if we can make special features like this people really enjoyed a lot from our previous software happen on vbulletin I'm will totally support it.


----------



## Anneri (Nov 23, 2015)

I see that members I had blocked are again visible for me and I don't see where I can block them again?


----------



## dash4 (Nov 23, 2015)

Janice said:


> that was a feature of the previous platform we were on. If there is enough interest in this feature can we put it on a short list for our dev to review and see if he can code something like that for us. Barring cost if we can make special features like this people really enjoyed a lot from our previous software happen on vbulletin I'm will totally support it.



Thanks so much, Janice.  I really did enjoy the feature, but I know you guys have a lot on your plate working out kinks, etc.  So no worries about it.  I appreciate the quick response!


----------



## Anneri (Nov 23, 2015)

Oh, and is it possible to change from desktop to mobile mode? If I view Specktra on my phone, it looks very cluttered right now.


----------



## dash4 (Nov 23, 2015)

Anneri said:


> I see that members I had blocked are again visible for me and I don't see where I can block them again?



Hiya,

Go to  settings then on the left side of the screen click "edit ignore list" (it is under the "my account") , then add the names of people you want to ignore. 

HTH.


----------



## Anneri (Nov 23, 2015)

dash4 said:


> Hiya,
> 
> Go to  settings then on the left side of the screen click "edit ignore list" (it is under the "my account") , then add the names of people you want to ignore.
> 
> HTH.



Thank you Dash! I didn't see that!


----------



## BuickMackane (Nov 23, 2015)

Call me a spoilt brat but I'm missing some of my favourite smileys (the crazy one with the rolling pin, the dancing bananas, pompom, etc.). Is there any chance they will come back or are they gone for good? Or maybe they are there but I missed them (been a looooong day)?

I'm delighted to see this wee guy though:  Aww, bless


----------



## shellygrrl (Nov 23, 2015)

I'd like to see the return of the drop-down navigation under forum threads and sections. It'll be that much easier to navigate from forum to forum. :nods:


----------



## BuickMackane (Nov 23, 2015)

shellygrrl said:


> I'd like to see the return of the drop-down navigation under forum threads and sections. It'll be that much easier to navigate from forum to forum. :nods:



Seconded


----------



## rockin (Nov 23, 2015)

The way I used to navigate the forum was by having all the threads listed down the main page, and if there was a new post on a thread it was automatically bumped to the top.  To get back to that from a thread I would click on New Posts, or whatever it was called, at the bottom of the page.  I don't seem to be able to do this here. Is it possible?  If so, can anyone tell me how, please?   It included threads from The Scoop, MAC Chat, other brands, counterfeit,  and stash sales.


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 23, 2015)

shellygrrl said:


> I'd like to see the return of the drop-down navigation under forum threads and sections. It'll be that much easier to navigate from forum to forum. :nods:


I just wanted to say "yes" to the above quote but now there is a min limit of 10 words to comment??


----------



## Dawn (Nov 23, 2015)

BuickMackane said:


> Call me a spoilt brat but I'm missing some of my favourite smileys (the crazy one with the rolling pin, the dancing bananas, pompom, etc.). Is there any chance they will come back or are they gone for good? Or maybe they are there but I missed them (been a looooong day)?
> 
> I'm delighted to see this wee guy though:  Aww, bless



Yes, we can add new smilies, but for now, we have some kinks to work out that are a priority.  Thanks for your inquiry & hopefully we will have some new additions real soon.


----------



## Naynadine (Nov 23, 2015)

rockin said:


> The way I used to navigate the forum was by having all the threads listed down the main page, and if there was a new post on a thread it was automatically bumped to the top.  To get back to that from a thread I would click on New Posts, or whatever it was called, at the bottom of the page.  I don't seem to be able to do this here. Is it possible?  If so, can anyone tell me how, please?   It included threads from The Scoop, MAC Chat, other brands, counterfeit,  and stash sales.



You can click on ''What's new?'' on top of the page to see the latest activity. 

Activity Stream - Specktra


----------



## rockin (Nov 23, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> You can click on ''What's new?'' on top of the page to see the latest activity.
> 
> Activity Stream - Specktra




Not quite the same thing, as this now is a list of who posted, rather than which thread has been posted on, but I suppose that's the nearest I will get.


----------



## BuickMackane (Nov 23, 2015)

Dawn said:


> Yes, we can add new smilies, but for now, *we have some kinks to work out that are a priority*.  Thanks for your inquiry & hopefully we will have some new additions real soon.



Of course, that goes without saying 

 I really appreciate you taking the time to respond. I can imagine you have tons on your plate at the moment. Best of luck with the remainder of the conversion - hope everything goes smootly.


----------



## Rasbury (Nov 23, 2015)

Before I had a tab at top right that was my subscriptions. These were the only threads I would view. Is there a way to re-subscribe or is that feature now hiding somewhere from me? Thank for all your hard work making this jump. I know there's lots of details to work out!


----------



## Corally (Nov 23, 2015)

Rasbury said:


> Before I had a tab at top right that was my subscriptions. These were the only threads I would view. Is there a way to re-subscribe or is that feature now hiding somewhere from me? Thank for all your hard work making this jump. I know there's lots of details to work out!



If you go to your settings at the left you can find the subscriptions!


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 23, 2015)

Rasbury said:


> Before I had a tab at top right that was my subscriptions. These were the only threads I would view. Is there a way to re-subscribe or is that feature now hiding somewhere from me? Thank for all your hard work making this jump. I know there's lots of details to work out!



If you go to the settings page, it will display your subscribed posts with unread comments (although i havent figured out how to get to the new posts directly as the link takes you to the first post of the thread). for now i have sorted ti show latest first.
http://www.specktra.net/usercp.php


----------



## Corally (Nov 23, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> If you go to the settings page, it will display your subscribed posts with unread comments *(although i havent figured out how to get to the new posts directly as the link takes you to the first post of the thread).* for now i have sorted ti show latest first.
> http://www.specktra.net/usercp.php



I really miss this feature. Now I have to look where the new posts start. I hope the feature will return soon.  But no pressure! I can imagine how busy you all are.


----------



## Corally (Nov 23, 2015)

BuickMackane said:


> Call me a spoilt brat but I'm missing some  of my favourite smileys (the crazy one with the rolling pin, the dancing  bananas, pompom, etc.). Is there any chance they will come back or are  they gone for good? Or maybe they are there but I missed them (been a  looooong day)?
> 
> I'm delighted to see this wee guy though:
> 
> ...



YOU BRAT! JK.  I'm also missing a couple of emojis that I like to use. But I'm glad the fluffy guy is still here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Janice said:


> that was a feature of the previous platform we  were on. If there is enough interest in this feature can we put it on a  short list for our dev to review and see if he can code something like  that for us. Barring cost if we can make special features like this  people really enjoyed a lot from our previous software happen on  vbulletin I'm will totally support it.





dash4 said:


> Thanks so much, Janice.  I really did enjoy the feature, but I know you guys have a lot on your plate working out kinks, etc.  So no worries about it.  I appreciate the quick response!



I really like this feature too.


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 23, 2015)

Corally said:


> *I really miss this feature. Now I have to look where the new posts start.* I hope the feature will return soon.  But no pressure! I can imagine how busy you all are.



Yes So much!! Its hard trying to figure out where the new posts start esp when it is an active thread. For now if you go to "general settings" and scroll down there is an option to change "Thread display mode". if you keep that to "Linear-newest first" it will take you to the last post instead of the first page first post!!


----------



## Dawn (Nov 23, 2015)

Corally said:


> YOU BRAT! JK.  I'm also missing a couple of emojis that I like to use. But I'm glad the fluffy guy is still here
> 
> I really like this feature too.



Fluffy always makes me smile


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Nov 23, 2015)

I miss the like button...


----------



## BuickMackane (Nov 23, 2015)

Corally said:


> YOU BRAT! JK.



Oi! Watch it!  

Where's the deranged rolling pin wielding smiley when you need her? Sigh.


Speaking of smileys, I think this one's hilarious:


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Nov 23, 2015)

BuickMackane said:


> Oi! Watch it!
> 
> Where's the deranged rolling pin wielding smiley when you need her? Sigh.
> 
> ...



Lol.  <<<this one cracks me up.


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 23, 2015)

marsha pomells said:


> lol.  <<<this one cracks me up.



 loll !!!


----------



## Naynadine (Nov 23, 2015)

Marsha Pomells said:


> Lol.  <<<this one cracks me up.





Vineetha said:


> loll !!!



Lol! I like the zombie and weed one.


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Nov 23, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> Lol! I like the zombie and weed one.



I was looking at that one, and scared Honey with my laugh.


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 23, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> Lol! I like the zombie and weed one.



the 10 character thing is killing me ! I just want to post a smiley or just "yes"  . I am going to have to use a lot of this ---> "!"


----------



## Naynadine (Nov 23, 2015)

Marsha Pomells said:


> I was looking at that one, and scared Honey with my laugh.







Vineetha said:


> the 10 character thing is killing me ! I just want to post a smiley or just "yes"  . I am going to have to use a lot of this ---> "!"



Lol! Hopefully that is one of the things that can be adjusted.


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Nov 23, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> Lol! Hopefully that is one of the things that can be adjusted.



It'll take a lot of getting used to.


----------



## jennyap (Nov 23, 2015)

Yay, I'm so glad you're back! 

I'm definitely missing the ability to go to the first unread/new post in a thread. Edit - DUH, found it!

I also kinda dislike how narrow the main forum is - before it fit in around the gallery & ads but was full screen width after that.  It's not a major issue for me, but will take a bit of getting used to for sure.

ETA on some pages the narrowness is causing things to be squashed up:


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 23, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> the 10 character thing is killing me ! I just want to post a smiley or just "yes"  . I am going to have to use a lot of this ---> "!"



Hi Sissy VEE!!!!!!  We HAVE to use 10 characters....noooooooooo <--------------look Vee...just to make you laugh!

I'm not so good at figuring it all out...I feel kinda lost


----------



## jennyap (Nov 23, 2015)

Ok, one more thing for now - whenever I click on a link within a post it opens in a new tab. That's fine for external sites, but for specktra links (such as the link to this thread from the welcome back announcement) it's rather annoying as I have to remember to close the old one. Any chance this could be changed at some stage?

I'm using Safari on an iPad.

I'd also love to have the Subscriptions button back


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 23, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Hi Sissy VEE!!!!!!  We HAVE to use 10 characters....noooooooooo <--------------look Vee...just to make you laugh!
> 
> I'm not so good at figuring it all out...I feel kinda lost



 EOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO Soooooo missed you!!! That smiley though 
If you go to http://www.specktra.net/usercp.php you can see all your subscribed posts there. It doesnt take you to the new posts directly though just the first page 

 And we cannot just talk via Smileys now unless it is 10 smileys or a smiley and 10 "!"


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Nov 23, 2015)

jennyap said:


> Ok, one more thing for now - whenever I click on a link within a post it opens in a new tab. That's fine for external sites, but for specktra links (such as the link to this thread from the welcome back announcement) it's rather annoying as I have to remember to close the old one. Any chance this could be changed at some stage?
> 
> I'm using Safari on an iPad.
> 
> I'd also love to have the Subscriptions button back



I miss that button too


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 23, 2015)

jennyap said:


> Ok, one more thing for now - whenever I click on a link within a post it opens in a new tab. That's fine for external sites, but for specktra links (such as the link to this thread from the welcome back announcement) it's rather annoying as I have to remember to close the old one. Any chance this could be changed at some stage?
> 
> I'm using Safari on an iPad.
> 
> I'd also love to have the Subscriptions button back



we have the subscriptions under "Settings" but not the activity one that takes us directly to the new posts


----------



## jennyap (Nov 23, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> we have the subscriptions under "Settings" but not the activity one that takes us directly to the new posts



Im just lazy lol! It's two clicks instead of one


----------



## mkoparanova (Nov 23, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> EOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO Soooooo missed you!!! That smiley though
> If you go to http://www.specktra.net/usercp.php you can see all your subscribed posts there. It doesnt take you to the new posts directly though just the first page
> 
> And we cannot just talk via Smileys now unless it is 10 smileys or a smiley and 10 "!"



Hmm I found the subscriptions here (after a lot of searching ) - http://www.specktra.net/subscription.php?folderid=0  It takes me to the last post but there's a "view first unread", so it's fine. 


The only thing I really miss is the like button.


----------



## Naynadine (Nov 23, 2015)

I noticed that the feature I miss the most is the green pop up thingie at the botton showing there are new posts in the thread.


----------



## jennyap (Nov 23, 2015)

Corally said:


> Maybe you're still working on it, but I can't find the emoji's list and I can't see how many new posts there are in a thread (so you can go directly to the new posts). Again, maybe I'm just being impatient and you're still busy with this stuff!  The site is looking great btw!





Vineetha said:


> If you go to the settings page, it will display your subscribed posts with unread comments (although i havent figured out how to get to the new posts directly as the link takes you to the first post of the thread). for now i have sorted ti show latest first.
> http://www.specktra.net/usercp.php





Corally said:


> I really miss this feature. Now I have to look where the new posts start. I hope the feature will return soon.  But no pressure! I can imagine how busy you all are.





Vineetha said:


> Yes So much!! Its hard trying to figure out where the new posts start esp when it is an active thread. For now if you go to "general settings" and scroll down there is an option to change "Thread display mode". if you keep that to "Linear-newest first" it will take you to the last post instead of the first page first post!!





mkoparanova said:


> Hmm I found the subscriptions here (after a lot of searching ) - http://www.specktra.net/subscription.php?folderid=0  It takes me to the last post but there's a "view first unread", so it's fine.
> 
> 
> The only thing I really miss is the like button.



Oh you darling, so the little blue circle with down arrows is the 'go to first new post' button, hurray! (I'll add a pic in a mo if I can figure that bit out LOL. In that case it would be great if that could be made a bit bigger in place of the apparently redundant speech bubble with arrow at the left of the thread title.


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 23, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Hmm I found the subscriptions here (after a lot of searching ) - http://www.specktra.net/subscription.php?folderid=0  It takes me to the last post but there's a "view first unread", so it's fine.
> 
> 
> The only thing I really miss is the like button.



yes  thats where the setting link leads to on the left. but the general landing page in settings displays unread subscribed threads and private messages alone instead of the whole subscribed list!!


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 23, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> I noticed that the feature I miss the most is the green pop up thingie at the botton showing there are new posts in the thread.



Yes the autorefresh (kind of) was the best!


----------



## jennyap (Nov 23, 2015)

Here's where the new posts button is for those like me who couldn't figure it out: (as before, click on the pic to see it bigger)


----------



## jennyap (Nov 23, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> yes  thats where the setting link leads to on the left. but the general landing page in settings displays unread subscribed threads and private messages alone instead of the whole subscribed list!!



I really like just seeing the subscribed threads with new posts, maybe even enough to overcome the lack of a one-click subs button


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 23, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> EOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO Soooooo missed you!!! That smiley though
> If you go to http://www.specktra.net/usercp.php you can see all your subscribed posts there. It doesnt take you to the new posts directly though just the first page
> 
> And we cannot just talk via Smileys now unless it is 10 smileys or a smiley and 10 "!"



Ahh poo, sometimes all you need is a smiley!


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 23, 2015)

jennyap said:


> I really like just seeing the subscribed threads with new posts, maybe even enough to overcome the lack of a one-click subs button




Yes, me too  This is how the landing page of "Settings" look like. (http://www.specktra.net/usercp.php)
the page displays just the subscribed posts with new posts. you can chosse view all subscribed as well as PM from there.
ETA: THAT has to be the tiniest attachment ever


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 23, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Ahh poo, sometimes all you need is a smiley!


yes!!


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 23, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> yes!!



LOLOLOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

 <-----------  new YOU!!! Quick ordering LOL!

 <------ they're like an episode of the 3 Stooges

 <------- our new trio


----------



## mkoparanova (Nov 23, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> yes  thats where the setting link leads to on the left. but the general landing page in settings displays unread subscribed threads and private messages alone instead of the whole subscribed list!!


Oh ok, I prefer to see only the subscriptions, especially since I have to refresh the page to see if there are new posts now. 



jennyap said:


> Oh you darling, so the little blue circle with down arrows is the 'go to first new post' button, hurray! (I'll add a pic in a mo if I can figure that bit out LOL. In that case it would be great if that could be made a bit bigger in place of the apparently redundant speech bubble with arrow at the left of the thread title.


Thank you! I didn't notice it there. How did you quote multiple people? I had to copy-paste now 


Also is the forum too big only for my monitor?


I'm not sure why some of the threads are highlighted.
And last question - can we change the size of the pictures? The old pictures are normal-sized, which makes me think that there is a way to do that.


----------



## starletta8 (Nov 23, 2015)

shellygrrl said:


> I'd like to see the return of the drop-down navigation under forum threads and sections. It'll be that much easier to navigate from forum to forum. :nods:



This!!

Thanks for all of your hard work though- I really do appreciate it.

I do miss the "thanks" feature, though.


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 23, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> LOLOLOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> <-----------  new YOU!!! Quick ordering LOL!
> 
> ...



LOLOL!!!!I was gonna go with the new improved version of us


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 23, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Oh ok, I prefer to see only the subscriptions, especially since I have to refresh the page to see if there are new posts now.
> 
> 
> Thank you! I didn't notice it there. How did you quote multiple people? I had to copy-paste now
> ...


M the home page of settings takes us to just the subscribed posts with new posts(substitute for activity)! And just below it You have the option to expand the tab to see all the subscribed threads too!!


----------



## boschicka (Nov 23, 2015)

Forgive me, but when you are all referring to subscriptions, are you talking about when you actively subscribed to a thread by pressing the subscribe button or just the summary page under your profile of all the places you posted?  I hope that makes sense.  I'm really great with change and new technology, lol!


----------



## jillybean (Nov 23, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Yes So much!! Its hard trying to figure out where the new posts start esp when it is an active thread. For now if you go to "general settings" and scroll down there is an option to change "Thread display mode". if you keep that to "Linear-newest first" it will take you to the last post instead of the first page first post!!


I must have the dumb because I can't figure this out. I miss logging in and hitting the 'new posts' or whatever it was called. I don't even know where to go now. The 'what's new' isn't the same but hopefully this can be fixed at some point, I know this was a huge undertaking!


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 23, 2015)

boschicka said:


> Forgive me, but when you are all referring to subscriptions, are you talking about when you actively subscribed to a thread by pressing the subscribe button or just the summary page under your profile of all the places you posted?  I hope that makes sense.  I'm really great with change and new technology, lol!


 both! Leaving a comment would by default subscribe you to the thread (unless you changed the settings) ! So the cumulation of actively subscribed plus the threads you comment on would be the total threads subscribed to!! That's what would be listed under subscriptions  ( pretty sure I complicated it for you  )


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 23, 2015)

jillybean said:


> I must have the dumb because I can't figure this out. I miss logging in and hitting the 'new posts' or whatever it was called. I don't even know where to go now. The 'what's new' isn't the same but hopefully this can be fixed at some point, I know this was a huge undertaking!


On the left side of this page (below link) you can find the options for your subscriptions as well private messages. Hth

http://www.specktra.net/usercp.php


----------



## lilinah (Nov 23, 2015)

I'm no longer getting notifications via e-mail that there are new posts in my subscribed boards. I had to search for specktra.net on google to find you! Is there something i need to adjust in my settings?

And, i am so relieved to have Specktra back! i was really starting to miss it!


----------



## Naynadine (Nov 24, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> View attachment 50117
> 
> 
> I had this pop up while browsing, but had multiple tabs open so not sure what caused this. I changed my password, so that might be it, although this popped up several seconds after.



Had that pop up again while just browsing the site.
Also got this when I cklicked on ''View Site Leaders'':




ETA: The search function is not really working for me. I only get forum names as results but looks like I can't find thread titles.


----------



## Honi (Nov 24, 2015)

I keep getting spammed with emails from new posts in my subscribed threads, but the first thing I did was to remove all "Recieve Email" options so I wouldnt get any (Under settings). My Default subscription mode is set to "Through my control panel only". HELP! Ive gotten like three this past hour and I got plenty of emails to keep track off already :/


----------



## Corally (Nov 24, 2015)

jennyap said:


> Here's where the new posts button is for those like me who couldn't figure it out: (as before, click on the pic to see it bigger)
> 
> View attachment 50127



Yaaay, my hero.  Maybe that icon with the green arrow can be replaced by the new posts icon.


----------



## Corally (Nov 24, 2015)

Honi said:


> I keep getting spammed with emails from new posts in my subscribed threads, but the first thing I did was to remove all "Recieve Email" options so I wouldnt get any (Under settings). My Default subscription mode is set to "Through my control panel only". HELP! Ive gotten like three this past hour and I got plenty of emails to keep track off already :/



I have the same problem! My Default subscription mode is also set to Through my control panel only and I got an e-mail too for the new posts in the nail polish thread lol.


----------



## Mindose (Nov 24, 2015)

I confess myself inflamed from the expected return of the forum. A passion but by no means a "_low blow_." Everything is re-adjusted, I found the forum almost as before.
 Thank *Shellygrrl*, *Janice* and especially *Naynadine* with their posts that informed me :
 << _BBcode Was in use on the old platform, too. You're referring to the use of a WYSIWYG editor to do everything for you. You just-have to tun it on.
 Please read Janice's post again. You CAN still do Virtually everything you want._ >>
 <<_ I__ think if you enable '' Enhanced Enhanced Interface Interface - Full WYSIWYG. '' Under '' General seetings '' you shoulds be ble to see the emojis_ >>
 Here are the settings to Image :





Best regards.


----------



## Anneri (Nov 24, 2015)

I have the same problem like honi and corally - I changed my settings, but I'm still getting emails. Gah! Help?


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 24, 2015)

Anneri said:


> I have the same problem like honi and corally - I changed my settings, but I'm still getting emails. Gah! Help?



Same issue here. I have set my settings to "control center notification only" but i get emails on every new thread update


----------



## Naynadine (Nov 24, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Same issue here. I have set my settings to "control center notification only" but i get emails on every new thread update



Hopefully that can be resolved soon. I only reveived two emails and clicked the unsubscribe link in those and haven't gotten any since.


----------



## mkoparanova (Nov 24, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> Hopefully that can be resolved soon. I only reveived two emails and clicked the unsubscribe link in those and haven't gotten any since.



Isn't that for unsubscribing from threads? At least that's what it says:
"To unsubscribe from this thread, please visit this page:"


----------



## Naynadine (Nov 24, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Isn't that for unsubscribing from threads? At least that's what it says:
> "To unsubscribe from this thread, please visit this page:"



Yes. I'm just saying I didn't receive any more than these two emails, seems like others keep getting more?


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Nov 24, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> Yes. I'm just saying I didn't receive any more than these two emails, seems like others keep getting more?



Those emails seem to go in my junk folder...


----------



## Shars (Nov 24, 2015)

Hello. So far, these are a few qualms I have:
1. I'm having trouble locating the equivalent page where I can manage all my subscriptions at once. Meaning: the changeover has set my email preferences to be updated daily as the default. I don't want this. Before, we had one page where we could edit all the subscription email notifications in one go. Now, I have to go to the last page of the thread in order to change my preference.
2. When we signed in on the old system, there was direct link to see your subscriptions. Now, you have to go to settings and then go to view all subscriptions. It isn't a big deal, but it would be good if we could go straight to the subscriptions.
3. There is permanent ad space now which makes the page too wide! So we have to keep scrolling left and right to view all the page content. I have found it too wide both on a pc, laptop and mobile phone. Perhaps the coding should be set so that the page width isn't permanently set and/or adjusts to the user's monitor resolution.
4. For private messages, is there a way to reconvert messages with the same title and with the same forum user back to the conversation style as opposed to having 100 individual messages in the inbox? It was a lot easier to track a private conversation when they were grouped together.

These are just a few things I found off the bat. I will post again if I have any other issues.


----------



## Shars (Nov 24, 2015)

Honi said:


> I keep getting spammed with emails from new posts in my subscribed threads, but the first thing I did was to remove all "Recieve Email" options so I wouldnt get any (Under settings). My Default subscription mode is set to "Through my control panel only". HELP! Ive gotten like three this past hour and I got plenty of emails to keep track off already :/



It seems like you have to reset it to "through my control panel only" on each individual thread - which is a PAIN!


----------



## mkoparanova (Nov 24, 2015)

Shars said:


> It seems like you have to reset it to "through my control panel only" on each individual thread - which is a PAIN!



You can go to your subscriptions, select all and then change it at the bottom - selected threads - through my control panel only




Naynadine said:


> Yes. I'm just saying I didn't receive any more than these two emails, seems like others keep getting more?



Oh, I had emails in the mornings, I haven't received more.



And I still can't figure out how to quote more than 1 person.


----------



## Corally (Nov 24, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> You can go to your subscriptions, select all and then change it at the bottom - selected threads - through my control panel only
> 
> Oh, I had emails in the mornings, I haven't received more.
> 
> ...



Me neither.


----------



## jennyap (Nov 24, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> And I still can't figure out how to quote more than 1 person.



That's the quote button with the plus sign (right of the "Reply with Quote" button)


----------



## jennyap (Nov 24, 2015)

Shars said:


> Hello. So far, these are a few qualms I have:
> 3. There is permanent ad space now which makes the page too wide! So we have to keep scrolling left and right to view all the page content. I have found it too wide both on a pc, laptop and mobile phone. Perhaps the coding should be set so that the page width isn't permanently set and/or adjusts to the user's monitor resolution.



Curious what browser you're using, because mine is auto-adjusting (and the actual posts look too narrow to me as a result). I've used Safari on iPad, and Chrome on PC with the same result.


----------



## Corally (Nov 24, 2015)

jennyap said:


> That's the quote button with the plus sign (right of the "Reply with Quote" button)



I don't know about mkoparanova but I mean something different.. For example you have quoted mkoparanova and when I want to quote your post (so what you have said and what you have quoted) I will only get what you said in my reply. The quote you have quoted disappears.


----------



## mkoparanova (Nov 24, 2015)

jennyap said:


> That's the quote button with the plus sign (right of the "Reply with Quote" button)



Thank you! Earlier I clicked on a few posts but they didn't appear anywhere. I clicked on reply with quote too now and it worked! 
That's even better than before then because it doesn't take you to the bottom of the page.


----------



## Shars (Nov 24, 2015)

jennyap said:


> Curious what browser you're using, because mine is auto-adjusting (and the actual posts look too narrow to me as a result). I've used Safari on iPad, and Chrome on PC with the same result.



Hi Jenny. I've been using chrome on both my PC and laptop. It's the same whether my ad blocker is on or not. So, there's no actual ad showing, just space dedicated for it.


----------



## Shars (Nov 24, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Thank you! Earlier I clicked on a few posts but they didn't appear anywhere. I clicked on reply with quote too now and it worked!
> That's even better than before then because it doesn't take you to the bottom of the page.



I soooo did not notice that!! I love that we can do that now! Thanks for posting that tip!


----------



## Corally (Nov 24, 2015)

jennyap said:


> Curious what browser you're using, because mine is auto-adjusting (and the actual posts look too narrow to me as a result). I've used Safari on iPad, and Chrome on PC with the same result.



I'm using Firefox and the posts are narrow on my screen as well.


----------



## Shars (Nov 24, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> *You can go to your subscriptions, select all and then change it at the bottom - selected threads - through my control panel only*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yayyy!!! Thank you! Only thing is, if you select all the threads, it only selects the threads on that one page. So if you have 6 pages of threads, you have to go and select all threads on each page! You're a star Maggie!


----------



## mkoparanova (Nov 24, 2015)

jennyap said:


> Curious what browser you're using, because mine is auto-adjusting (and the actual posts look too narrow to me as a result). I've used Safari on iPad, and Chrome on PC with the same result.



I have the same problem as Shars with Chrome on PC. I tried with and without adblocker - no change. 



Corally said:


> I don't know about mkoparanova but I mean something different.. For example you have quoted mkoparanova and when I want to quote your post (so what you have said and what you have quoted) I will only get what you said in my reply. The quote you have quoted disappears.



Oh I've never known how to do this


----------



## jennyap (Nov 24, 2015)

Corally said:


> I don't know about mkoparanova but I mean something different.. For example you have quoted mkoparanova and when I want to quote your post (so what you have said and what you have quoted) I will only get what you said in my reply. The quote you have quoted disappears.



Ah I get you mean now, those are nested quotes. Yeah, I don't think that's an option at the moment. I think it was an individual setting before? Can't remember!


----------



## mkoparanova (Nov 24, 2015)

Shars said:


> I soooo did not notice that!! I love that we can do that now! Thanks for posting that tip!



The credit is for jennyap here! It's great - before I was always worried that I'm going to miss someone's post, if I'm quoting more than 3-4. 



Shars said:


> Yayyy!!! Thank you! Only thing is, if you select all the threads, it only selects the threads on that one page. So if you have 6 pages of threads, you have to go and select all threads on each page! You're a star Maggie!



Oh I've only done it to the first page then  Thank you for pointing this out! Maybe that's why some people still receive emails?


----------



## Corally (Nov 24, 2015)

jennyap said:


> Ah I get you mean now, those are nested quotes. Yeah, I don't think that's an option at the moment. I think it was an individual setting before? Can't remember!



Yes nested quotes! Couldn't remember the word lol. I also can't remember how it was before haha but I really miss that feature.


----------



## Specktra (Nov 24, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> View attachment 50117
> 
> 
> I had this pop up while browsing, but had multiple tabs open so not sure what caused this. I changed my password, so that might be it, although this popped up several seconds after.


This can happen due to two issues:
1. You have been auto logged out (due to inactivity of 15 minutes)
2. You have changed password and your session was destroyed.

Either way, using "remember me" during login should help.




Corally said:


> Maybe you're still working on it, but I can't find the emoji's list and I can't see how many new posts there are in a thread (so you can go directly to the new posts). Again, maybe I'm just being impatient and you're still busy with this stuff!  The site is looking great btw!



Does this help? We know the icons are a bit small and not very self-explanatory. We will take care of it later.












Naynadine said:


> I think if you enable  ''Enhanced Interface Enhanced Interface - Full WYSIWYG'' under ''General Seetings'' you should be able to see the emojis.
> 
> 
> View attachment 50118
> ...


We have enabled it for everyone by default.




Anneri said:


> I see that members I had blocked are again visible for me and I don't see where I can block them again?


Apart from "Edit ignore list" from your settings, you can go to anyone's profile and click "add to ignore list."




Anneri said:


> Oh, and is it possible to change from desktop to mobile mode? If I view Specktra on my phone, it looks very cluttered right now.


Unfortunately, we are not using any mobile mode. We are using a technique known as "responsive design" where the page adopts to your screen size. We know there are places (esp settings) where it is not optimized properly and these will be worked on.



BuickMackane said:


> Call me a spoilt brat but I'm missing some of my favourite smileys (the crazy one with the rolling pin, the dancing bananas, pompom, etc.). Is there any chance they will come back or are they gone for good? Or maybe they are there but I missed them (been a looooong day)?
> 
> I'm delighted to see this wee guy though:  Aww, bless


The ones you are looking for...are listed here? http://www.specktra.net/misc.php?do=getsmilies&editorid=vB_Editor_QR

If not, can you give some exact names?




shellygrrl said:


> I'd like to see the return of the drop-down navigation under forum threads and sections. It'll be that much easier to navigate from forum to forum. :nods:





BuickMackane said:


> Seconded


We have added this at the bottom of all pages.



rockin said:


> The way I used to navigate the forum was by having all the threads listed down the main page, and if there was a new post on a thread it was automatically bumped to the top.  To get back to that from a thread I would click on New Posts, or whatever it was called, at the bottom of the page.  I don't seem to be able to do this here. Is it possible?  If so, can anyone tell me how, please?   It included threads from The Scoop, MAC Chat, other brands, counterfeit,  and stash sales.



Does the "Recent discussion" block at the very bottom help? Is it the same thing you are looking for?




Rasbury said:


> Before I had a tab at top right that was my subscriptions. These were the only threads I would view. Is there a way to re-subscribe or is that feature now hiding somewhere from me? Thank for all your hard work making this jump. I know there's lots of details to work out!



Subs are visible in "settings" now. It is not intuitive but we will work on that. We did import all your subscriptions though 




Marsha Pomells said:


> I miss the like button...



It will be back in due time.



Vineetha said:


> the 10 character thing is killing me ! I just want to post a smiley or just "yes"  . I am going to have to use a lot of this ---> "!"



You can type 
	
	



```
Yes<space><space><space><space><space><space><space><space><space><space>.
```
if you prefer 




jennyap said:


> Yay, I'm so glad you're back!
> 
> I'm definitely missing the ability to go to the first unread/new post in a thread. Edit - DUH, found it!
> 
> ...


We will get those issues fixed soon. Thanks!


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 24, 2015)

Specktra said:


> This can happen due to two issues:
> 1. You have been auto logged out (due to inactivity of 15 minutes)
> 2. You have changed password and your session was destroyed.
> 
> ...


i tried the space thing  it isn't getting counted as a character


----------



## Specktra (Nov 24, 2015)

Shars said:


> Hello. So far, these are a few qualms I have:
> 1. I'm having trouble locating the equivalent page where I can manage all my subscriptions at once. Meaning: the changeover has set my email preferences to be updated daily as the default. I don't want this. Before, we had one page where we could edit all the subscription email notifications in one go. Now, I have to go to the last page of the thread in order to change my preference.
> 2. When we signed in on the old system, there was direct link to see your subscriptions. Now, you have to go to settings and then go to view all subscriptions. It isn't a big deal, but it would be good if we could go straight to the subscriptions.
> 3. There is permanent ad space now which makes the page too wide! So we have to keep scrolling left and right to view all the page content. I have found it too wide both on a pc, laptop and mobile phone. Perhaps the coding should be set so that the page width isn't permanently set and/or adjusts to the user's monitor resolution.
> ...



1. New: http://www.specktra.net/profile.php?do=editoptions > Default Thread Subscription Mode
Existing: Go to http://www.specktra.net/subscription.php >  Select all > "Selected Threads" menu > through control panel/email daily/weekly etc

Hopefully this helps.

2. We will take care of this soon.

3. The site is now optimized for phones and 1080p displays. You are probably using something in the middle. We will fix this soon. Horizontal scrolling is never fun.

4. Sorry; not possible (easily that is).


----------



## Specktra (Nov 24, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> i tried the space thing  it isn't getting counted as a character


               .


----------



## Specktra (Nov 24, 2015)

Corally said:


> I'm using Firefox and the posts are narrow on my screen as well.



A screenshot would help along with your display resolution and browser.


----------



## Specktra (Nov 24, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> And I still can't figure out how to quote more than 1 person.



You can click the quote icon with + 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 for all the posts you wanna quote, then hit "Reply to thread" at the bottom.

There are some documentation available here: http://www.specktra.net/faq.php 
http://www.specktra.net/faq.php?faq=vb3_reading_posting#faq_vb3_replying


----------



## Specktra (Nov 24, 2015)

Corally said:


> I don't know about mkoparanova but I mean something different.. For example you have quoted mkoparanova and when I want to quote your post (so what you have said and what you have quoted) I will only get what you said in my reply. The quote you have quoted disappears.



Automated Nested Quotes are not an option at this time, unfortunately.


----------



## Shars (Nov 24, 2015)

Specktra said:


> 1. New: http://www.specktra.net/profile.php?do=editoptions > Default Thread Subscription Mode
> Existing: Go to http://www.specktra.net/subscription.php >  Select all > "Selected Threads" menu > through control panel/email daily/weekly etc
> 
> Hopefully this helps.
> ...



Thank you! I know we're still in the teething phase so most other things I know will be sorted out in due course!


----------



## jennyap (Nov 24, 2015)

Shars said:


> 4. For private messages, is there a way to reconvert messages with the same title and with the same forum user back to the conversation style as opposed to having 100 individual messages in the inbox? It was a lot easier to track a private conversation when they were grouped together.
> 
> These are just a few things I found off the bat. I will post again if I have any other issues.





Specktra said:


> 1. New: http://www.specktra.net/profile.php?do=editoptions > Default Thread Subscription Mode
> Existing: Go to http://www.specktra.net/subscription.php >
> 
> 4. Sorry; not possible (easily that is).



Blast, this is something I was also hoping you'd be able to fix. In that case, would it be easier to add the sender name to the message listing (preferably both in the inbox and the settings page)? I have a couple of conversations going on with different people that both have the same subject (their choice!) and I can't tell which message is from whom unless I actually open them one at a time.


----------



## Ajigglin (Nov 24, 2015)

Haven't gone through this entire section, but will there be a mobile version again? I don't see that option.
Also, for whatever reason, I had to reset my password. No clue why it didn't work.


----------



## Specktra (Nov 24, 2015)

Ajigglin said:


> Haven't gone through this entire section, but will there be a mobile version again? I don't see that option.
> Also, for whatever reason, I had to reset my password. No clue why it didn't work.


Are you not getting "resized" view on mobile? If not, can you share the phone model?

Generally when moving platforms, all passwords have to be reset. We did our best to import all passwords and from our testing, it is working flawlessly. However, given the nature of the issue (Neither huddler or the new platform store your password), we could not test it as much as we would have liked to. So some users might need to reset.


----------



## Ajigglin (Nov 24, 2015)

I'm on a Nexus 6 using Chrome. My screen is fine, but the reason I liked the mobile setting is because it would take me to the last post I read in a thread. With this, it takes me to the beginning of each thread, and then I have to guess what at what page I stopped reading. It's really annoying.


----------



## Anneri (Nov 24, 2015)

Ajigglin said:


> I'm on a Nexus 6 using Chrome. My screen is fine, but the reason I liked the mobile setting is because it would take me to the last post I read in a thread. With this, it takes me to the beginning of each thread, and then I have to guess what at what page I stopped reading. It's really annoying.



TOTALLY agree!


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Nov 24, 2015)

Was looking at the group thing on my profile... I got over 15 albums (didn't do an exact count), are these albums going to be merged into one album? And will the photos we've posted fill up the album/s, when they have been transferred over to the new platform?


----------



## BuickMackane (Nov 24, 2015)

Specktra said:


> The ones you are looking for...are listed here? http://www.specktra.net/misc.php?do=getsmilies&editorid=vB_Editor_QR
> 
> If not, can you give some exact names?



Nope, I don't think they are there.

Rolling pin: http://r11.imgfast.net/users/1113/13/73/66/smiles/687040616.gif

I'd rather not post the links to the emoticons because they're too long, but some of the ones I'm missing are on this page:
http://boards.baltimoreravens.com/index.php?&app=forums&module=extras&section=legends

Specifically, "wub", "34853_shakehead", "34853_brickwall", "141847_thud" and "sohappy". I have a feeling that "bitenails" will also be useful when stalking collections...

There are other smileys I'm missing but I don't have time to look for them now. Will do so later.

Also, I noticed that the "generic" smileys look very different than the ones in the "classic" list. Is there any way of making them look more graphically consistent with the classic ones?


----------



## rockin (Nov 24, 2015)

Specktra said:


> Does the "Recent discussion" block at the very bottom help? Is it the same thing you are looking for?





It was something like the Recent Discussions, but it filled the whole page rather than being a small box at the bottom of the page.  It showed a lot more threads at once, showed whether there were new posts on the thread, and was my home page from which I used the forum.  I did also have a separate tab on my browser, on which I just had the UK Release Dates Discussion, since that was one I use all the time.


As regards how the pages show on people's browsers, I am using Firefox on Windows XP (having to use my netbook as I haven't yet got my main computer up and running again since the hard drive died) and the posts are very narrow, with the ad space taking up about a third of the width of the page.  The screen resolution on this netbook is 1024 x 600. The Reply box seems rather small compared to on the old platform, too.

Unlike many on here, I have little interest in "emojis" (I prefer the name 'emoticons') and I never access the internet on my phone, so those aspects don't bother me.


----------



## BuickMackane (Nov 24, 2015)

Shars said:


> 4. For private messages, is there a way to reconvert messages with the same title and with the same forum user back to the conversation style as opposed to having 100 individual messages in the inbox? It was a lot easier to track a private conversation when they were grouped together.



I used to love this feature of the old site. Such a shame that it's not easily implementable in the new platform. Ah well, we can't have it all


----------



## Naynadine (Nov 24, 2015)

Specktra said:


> This can happen due to two issues:
> 1. You have been auto logged out (due to inactivity of 15 minutes)
> 2. You have changed password and your session was destroyed.
> 
> ...



Great, thank you! Mine wasn't set that way by deault yesterday.




BuickMackane said:


> I used to love this feature of the old site. Such a shame that it's not easily implementable in the new platform. Ah well, we can't have it all



I very much preferred the 'old style' messages too. Now I have over 4,000.  All still showing as unread.


----------



## Corally (Nov 24, 2015)

Specktra said:


> Automated Nested Quotes are not an option at this time, unfortunately.



Aah too bad. It was a very handy feature.


----------



## Corally (Nov 24, 2015)

Specktra said:


> A screenshot would help along with your display resolution and browser.



Browser is Firefox, resolution is 1366 x 768 and here's the screenshot:




As you can see it works just fine but it doesn't fill up the width of the forum. Don't know if this was intented or not.


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 24, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> Great, thank you! Mine wasn't set that way by deault yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 i emptied the folder because i cannot stand unread prompts and pending notifications   I am sure i deleted something i wanted too well...


----------



## Naynadine (Nov 24, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> i emptied the folder because *i cannot stand unread prompts and pending notifications*   I am sure i deleted something i wanted too well...



That always bothers me too, lol. I started to go through them all and mark them as read, but that is a little much. I don't want to delete them all, so I'm hoping this is something that will be fixed as well.


----------



## Honi (Nov 24, 2015)

Corally said:


> Browser is Firefox, resolution is 1366 x 768 and here's the screenshot:
> 
> View attachment 50152
> 
> ...


Looks like that for me aswell but only because the right side has adverts, do you have an adblocker?


----------



## Corally (Nov 24, 2015)

Honi said:


> Looks like that for me aswell but only because the right side has adverts, do you have an adblocker?



Oh so that's why! Yes I do use an adblocker. My previous remark can be ignored from now on lol.


----------



## lilinah (Nov 24, 2015)

Hi, glad Specktra is back, but...

1. I am not getting notifications from my subscribed boards. I have to hunt down specktra and then search for the boards. I used to get one daily notice with all my subscribed boards listed.

2. I seem to be locked out of some of the boards i was subscribed to. For example, i cannot read the Dark Desires board... and i just got an e-mail from MAC that the collection is available on-line, so i wanted to see what people were saying. When i search for Dark Desires i only get the promo pic and the list of items in the collection. I cannot read the comments.

ETA: And it doesn't show up in my on-line list of subscribed boards.


----------



## Naynadine (Nov 24, 2015)

lilinah said:


> Hi, glad Specktra is back, but...
> 
> 1. I am not getting notifications from my subscribed boards. I have to hunt down specktra and then search for the boards. I used to get one daily notice with all my subscribed boards listed.
> 
> ...



This is a general issue, that thread is not accessible at the moment, we're working on it. Sorry for the inconvenience, everyone!


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Nov 24, 2015)

I can't access MAC posts, including ones I commented in pre-shift.  Thanks for all your hard work!  Glad to be back!


----------



## Dawn (Nov 24, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> I can't access MAC posts, including ones I commented in pre-shift.  Thanks for all your hard work!  Glad to be back!



We are having trouble with the MAC Dark Desires thread.  If it is not that one, please let us know specifically what you are trying to access.  Thanks!


----------



## shellygrrl (Nov 24, 2015)

Another suggestion...

Is there a way to add links to Specktra's social media accounts (Facebook, Twitter, Instagram, Pinterest, etc.) on the site somewhere? Preferably in the menu space ("What's New?" / Articles / Forum)? I think they're something that should be prominent and not limited to links within various mods' signatures.


----------



## SlugPower (Nov 24, 2015)

A shortcut for the subscription thread page. I guess that since I've bookmarked it and access the site through there, it isn't a big deal but it's a neat shortcut especially for mobile.

Advertising on the right feels that the page is cluttered. Perhaps at the top of the page or between each posts. I go to another forum for other things that does it like that.


----------



## Naynadine (Nov 25, 2015)

shellygrrl said:


> Another suggestion...
> 
> Is there a way to add links to Specktra's social media accounts (Facebook, Twitter, Instagram, Pinterest, etc.) on the site somewhere? Preferably in the menu space ("What's New?" / Articles / Forum)? I think they're something that should be prominent and not limited to links within various mods' signatures.



Good idea.


----------



## Jayjayy (Nov 25, 2015)

I'm sorry if this has already been mentioned, but my subscription settings are all messed up. I'm suddenlygetting separate emails for every single thread I'm subscribed to about recent posts. What is causing this to happen? I've just been completely unsubscribing from the threads.


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 25, 2015)

Not sure if I am the only one having this issue but the "view last unread post" button lands on the last page of the thread for me than the actual new post! On few threads it is accurate but on most it just directs to the last page!


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 25, 2015)

I need to be able to NOT get emails every time someone posts in one of my subscribed threads. I have it set for my control panel only & do not have it set to received email notifications. I have saved it that way, but I'm still getting emails every time someone posts


----------



## Shereen Ibrahim (Nov 25, 2015)

uggg, I can't even seem to find the clearance bin anymore.....  am I just a big dummy??  Are you hiding it from me??  Did i forget the secret handshake??  Help?


----------



## shellygrrl (Nov 25, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> I need to be able to NOT get emails every time someone posts in one of my subscribed threads. I have it set for my control panel only & do not have it set to received email notifications. I have saved it that way, but I'm still getting emails every time someone posts



Seems like a forum bug to me?



Shereen Ibrahim said:


> uggg, I can't even seem to find the clearance bin anymore.....  am I just a big dummy??  Are you hiding it from me??  Did i forget the secret handshake??  Help?



You don't have 50 posts yet.


----------



## Dawn (Nov 25, 2015)

Shereen Ibrahim said:


> uggg, I can't even seem to find the clearance bin anymore.....  am I just a big dummy??  Are you hiding it from me??  Did i forget the secret handshake??  Help?



Hi, you did have a Silver Supporter Premium Membership, which was valid for 8 months, that was purchased 3/17/15, so that has expired.  That granted you immediate access to the Clearance Bin if you had not met the requirements. Without that, your post count is only at 15 and you need 50 posts (and being a member for 30 days - which you have met), to gain access.  Or you can purchase a new membership (once we have that set up again).  If you have any other questions, please feel free to PM me.


----------



## Dawn (Nov 25, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> I need to be able to NOT get emails every time someone posts in one of my subscribed threads. I have it set for my control panel only & do not have it set to received email notifications. I have saved it that way, but I'm still getting emails every time someone posts



I checked your settings and you should not be getting the emails.  Until we get this figured out, I'd suggest unsubscribing from the threads you are referring to, and then subscribe to them again and see if that straightens it out.  Thanks for your patience while we are working out all of the kinks.

ETA - I'd also log out and then log back in.  If any of that works, please lmk.


----------



## Dawn (Nov 25, 2015)

Jayjayy said:


> I'm sorry if this has already been mentioned, but my subscription settings are all messed up. I'm suddenlygetting separate emails for every single thread I'm subscribed to about recent posts. What is causing this to happen? I've just been completely unsubscribing from the threads.



We are aware of this issue and hope to have it worked out soon.  Please check my reply in the previous post, which I offered a few suggestions to try.  Thanks!


----------



## Dawn (Nov 25, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> I need to be able to NOT get emails every time someone posts in one of my subscribed threads. I have it set for my control panel only & do not have it set to received email notifications. I have saved it that way, but I'm still getting emails every time someone posts



Ok, I was asked to get the following info if you are having any issues with email notifications.

Please reply with the following:

A link to the thread(s) in question
Status of the subscription
How email should be sent (or not sent at all)
What actually happened

Thanks for your assistance


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 25, 2015)

this is probably a stupid question, but how do I find my subscritions without the link you've provided.  when I go to my settings, the subscriptions don't look like they do in the link you provided.  Does that make sense? LOL 





Vineetha said:


> If you go to the settings page, it will display your subscribed posts with unread comments (although i havent figured out how to get to the new posts directly as the link takes you to the first post of the thread). for now i have sorted ti show latest first.
> http://www.specktra.net/usercp.php


----------



## Dawn (Nov 25, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> this is probably a stupid question, but how do I find my subscritions without the link you've provided.  when I go to my settings, the subscriptions don't look like they do in the link you provided.  Does that make sense? LOL




Click on the drop down menu next to your username (next to "notifications" on the upper right corner of the page)
Click on settings
On the far left side of the page, look for "My Subscriptions"


----------



## Specktra (Nov 25, 2015)

Ajigglin said:


> I'm on a Nexus 6 using Chrome. My screen is fine, but the reason I liked the mobile setting is because it would take me to the last post I read in a thread. With this, it takes me to the beginning of each thread, and then I have to guess what at what page I stopped reading. It's really annoying.



We will fix it up in a few days.


----------



## Specktra (Nov 25, 2015)

Corally said:


> Browser is Firefox, resolution is 1366 x 768 and here's the screenshot:
> 
> View attachment 50152
> 
> ...


It is intended at the moment. Please keep in mind that hosting/running Specktra costs quite a bit of money and ads will be providing those. If you are using Adblocker, you are making it difficult for Specktra. We will have ads-free subscription in near future though.

However, we do agree even with ads, the viewing space can be better. We will work on it.




Vineetha said:


> i emptied the folder because i cannot stand unread prompts and pending notifications   I am sure i deleted something i wanted too well...


Same here. Can't stand unread prompts.

Do you think it is a good idea to mark *all* private messages (before the platform move) as read? We can do that with some database tweak.




shellygrrl said:


> Another suggestion...
> 
> Is there a way to add links to Specktra's social media accounts (Facebook, Twitter, Instagram, Pinterest, etc.) on the site somewhere? Preferably in the menu space ("What's New?" / Articles / Forum)? I think they're something that should be prominent and not limited to links within various mods' signatures.


We will do so soon.



SlugPower said:


> A shortcut for the subscription thread page. I guess that since I've bookmarked it and access the site through there, it isn't a big deal but it's a neat shortcut especially for mobile.
> 
> Advertising on the right feels that the page is cluttered. Perhaps at the top of the page or between each posts. I go to another forum for other things that does it like that.


Noted.

On Huddler, there was always ads on right side. Current one is modeled after that...but your suggestion is something we will consider.



Jayjayy said:


> I'm sorry if this has already been mentioned, but my subscription settings are all messed up. I'm suddenlygetting separate emails for every single thread I'm subscribed to about recent posts. What is causing this to happen? I've just been completely unsubscribing from the threads.


Go to http://www.specktra.net/profile.php?do=editoptions > Default Thread Subscription Mode. Set it to what you prefer for the threads you are gonna post in. Hope this helps.


----------



## Naynadine (Nov 25, 2015)

Specktra said:


> It is intended at the moment. Please keep in mind that hosting/running Specktra costs quite a bit of money and ads will be providing those. If you are using Adblocker, you are making it difficult for Specktra. We will have ads-free subscription in near future though.
> 
> However, we do agree even with ads, the viewing space can be better. We will work on it.
> 
> ...



Sounds like a good idea to me.


----------



## Gennifer (Nov 25, 2015)

hello, I'm having trouble logging in under my old profile. it keeps telling me that my username and email belong to another member/account but when I try to get an email to change my password so I can log in it isn't being sent


----------



## Dawn (Nov 25, 2015)

Gennifer said:


> hello, I'm having trouble logging in under my old profile. it keeps telling me that my username and email belong to another member/account but when I try to get an email to change my password so I can log in it isn't being sent



I just sent you a PM as I think I helped you via facebook.


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 25, 2015)

Dawn said:


> I checked your settings and you should not be getting the emails.  Until we get this figured out, I'd suggest unsubscribing from the threads you are referring to, and then subscribe to them again and see if that straightens it out.  Thanks for your patience while we are working out all of the kinks.
> 
> ETA - I'd also log out and then log back in.  If any of that works, please lmk.



Thanks so much! I haven't received any emails tonight, so hopefully I'm good


----------



## ms.mad (Nov 25, 2015)

Will we be able to see all the pics to a thread at the top right as in the past? Still trying to get used to the new style. Thank you


----------



## Haven (Nov 25, 2015)

I was previously registered as Haven. Once the site was converted my old password no longer worked. I entered my registered email over twenty times to reset my password and never received an email to reset my password. I checked my inbox and spam. I therefore resorted to creating a brand new account. Is there a way that my old account could be accessed? I prefer to keep posting with that account.


----------



## Dawn (Nov 25, 2015)

Haven said:


> I was previously registered as Haven. Once the site was converted my old password no longer worked. I entered my registered email over twenty times to reset my password and never received an email to reset my password. I checked my inbox and spam. I therefore resorted to creating a brand new account. Is there a way that my old account could be accessed? I prefer to keep posting with that account.



Hi, I merged the newer account into Haven.  I will PM you with some further info.  Thanks!


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Nov 26, 2015)

Just a quick suggestion on the emojis/emoticons... Is it possible to have a poop one with added flies??? I understand if it's not possible or we have to wait. Thank you.


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Nov 26, 2015)

Also, I can't seem to open pictures posted on threads.


----------



## jennyap (Nov 26, 2015)

I'm having the same issue as Marsha with pictures - I tried opening the one in this post: http://www.specktra.net/showthread....ion-Calendar?p=2704559&viewfull=1#post2704559 and got this error message:




Re the forum width, I've noticed that on my work PC which uses an older version of Chrome (44.0.2403.107 m) it looks fine/auto adjusts, but at home which uses the most up-to-date version of Chrome, it is too wide for the page like @Shars mentioned.

Also, can we not tag other members any more? 

Oh, and I noticed that the search only works on posts since the relaunch. Not entirely surprising, but it makes it difficult to find things so I am hopeful that might be something that can be fixed in the longer term. 

Thanks for all the hard work!


----------



## Shars (Nov 26, 2015)

jennyap said:


> I'm having the same issue as Marsha with pictures - I tried opening the one in this post: http://www.specktra.net/showthread....ion-Calendar?p=2704559&viewfull=1#post2704559 and got this error message:
> 
> View attachment 50207
> 
> ...



Hmmmm.... I have to check whether I have the most recent version and see if that changes anything.

Yup! Definitely have the most recent version so that's probably the issue.


----------



## Naynadine (Nov 26, 2015)

Marsha Pomells said:


> Also, I can't seem to open pictures posted on threads.





jennyap said:


> I'm having the same issue as Marsha with pictures - I tried opening the one in this post: http://www.specktra.net/showthread....ion-Calendar?p=2704559&viewfull=1#post2704559 and got this error message:
> 
> View attachment 50207
> 
> ...



Oh no, that's weird, the pic is showing for me.

I just really, really dislike that they are so small. Is there a way to post bigger pictures?


----------



## shellygrrl (Nov 26, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> I just really, really dislike that they are so small. Is there a way to post bigger pictures?



Upload them elsewhere (Photobucket, Tinypic, Imgur, et al) and copy and paste the provided BBcode into your post.


----------



## mkoparanova (Nov 26, 2015)

So I disabled adblock for specktra but the placement of the ads is quite strange and a bit annoying because it's over the profile and notifications. Is that how everyone is seeing them?


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 26, 2015)

Marsha Pomells said:


> Just a quick suggestion on the emojis/emoticons... Is it possible to have a poop one with added flies??? I understand if it's not possible or we have to wait. Thank you.



WHY Marsha WHY


----------



## franlynne (Nov 26, 2015)

I thought there used to be a Charlotte Tilbury thread, I cannot find it!


----------



## mkoparanova (Nov 26, 2015)

franlynne said:


> I thought there used to be a Charlotte Tilbury thread, I cannot find it!


http://www.specktra.net/showthread.php/107838-Charlotte-Tilbury-Makeup


----------



## Shars (Nov 26, 2015)

Is there a way to jump to a specific page number in a thread like on the old system?


----------



## franlynne (Nov 26, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> http://www.specktra.net/showthread.php/107838-charlotte-tilbury-makeup


thank you!!


----------



## Jayjayy (Nov 26, 2015)

Specktra said:


> Go to http://www.specktra.net/profile.php?do=editoptions > Default Thread Subscription Mode. Set it to what you prefer for the threads you are gonna post in. Hope this helps.



Thank you!


----------



## Winthrop44 (Nov 27, 2015)

Smileys don't work for me even though I have Full WYSIWYG Editing turned on. Typing is also a little strange/slow for letters to catch up in appearing as I type. Sometimes letters do not appear at all and I have to do a lot of editing when I se what I'veactually writen. ee what unedited lookslike? I there something else I need to turn on?

 I am not having the above problems on my iPad, just on my desktop using ie11


----------



## starletta8 (Nov 29, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> So I disabled adblock for specktra but the placement of the ads is quite strange and a bit annoying because it's over the profile and notifications. Is that how everyone is seeing them?
> 
> View attachment 50211



I know that the ads are necessary, *but* I can't navigate with the top bar! Ads are covering it! I can't click on anything other than "forum", instead of being able to move upward from Cosmetics Discussions, etc by clicking on the titles that appear above the forum- they're gone with the oversized ads. Is there a way to change the size of the ad boxes in the code so that they're not blocking actual clickable content? 

Also, please make ad-free an option ASAP- and a priority. For a number of reasons, I don't trust the security of ads and have issues with having to disable adblock. I don't want my online security compromised because I love Specktra!


----------



## OctoberViolet (Nov 29, 2015)

Hello. Everytime I check out one of the topics I'm interested in, I am automatically receiving emails. I had requested no emails be sent as it will take up too much space. Is there a specific way of being able not to receive any emails in my personal email box? I have removed all email notifications under my settings, but I am still receiving them. Tx.


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 29, 2015)

Still getting the emails from subscriptions. I even logged out & back in. I guess I will just unsubscribe until it gets fixed. I'm still having a hard time finding everything with ease. The ad is too long at the top & is blocking access to the top buttons.


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 29, 2015)

OctoberViolet said:


> Hello. Everytime I check out one of the topics I'm interested in, I am automatically receiving emails. I had requested no emails be sent as it will take up too much space. Is there a specific way of being able not to receive any emails in my personal email box? I have removed all email notifications under my settings, but I am still receiving them. Tx.



Yes, I have been having the same issue & I've tried everything to stop it. Its not working


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 29, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Still getting the emails from subscriptions. I even logged out & back in. I guess I will just unsubscribe until it gets fixed. I'm still having a hard time finding everything with ease. The ad is too long at the top & is blocking access to the top buttons.


yes the ad placement!! Esp on the mobile site it's running over posts


----------



## Janice (Nov 29, 2015)

We're working on ad implementation atm, it's all being tweaked as we see what ads are being displayed. As we mentioned previously the site is currently a work in progress while we get everything performing correctly after the conversion. Hopefully the inconveniences are very temporary in nature, I really appreciate your patience after reporting bugs and/or providing feedback.


----------



## Naynadine (Nov 30, 2015)

shellygrrl said:


> Upload them elsewhere (Photobucket, Tinypic, Imgur, et al) and copy and paste the provided BBcode into your post.



Yeah, I just would like to be able to upload bigger ones without that extra step.

I see the character minimum for a post was reduced to 5. I think it would be better if it was reduced to one or be completely removed IMO.
Also, I'd love to still be able to get email notifications when someone quoted me.


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Nov 30, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> Yeah, I just would like to be able to upload bigger ones without that extra step.
> 
> I see the character minimum for a post was reduced to 5. I think it would be better if it was reduced to one or be completely removed IMO.
> *Also, I'd love to still be able to get email notifications when someone quoted me.*



Same.


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Nov 30, 2015)

... And I've just tested the 5 character minimum.


----------



## Corally (Nov 30, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> Yeah, I just would like to be able to upload bigger ones without that extra step.
> 
> I see the character minimum for a post was reduced to 5. I think it would be better if it was reduced to one or be completely removed IMO.
> Also, I'd love to still be able to get email notifications when someone quoted me.



Same, especially the first thing you mentioned.


----------



## Kaidan (Nov 30, 2015)

I hope that the like button returns someday.


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Nov 30, 2015)

Kaidan said:


> I hope that the like button returns someday.



... In due course.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 30, 2015)

OMG!  Poop----like for real
I'd be happy just to return as Medgal 07 w/my > 31,000 posts.  Dear Mods if you're this reading and can help me out I'd appreciate it.

Love, Medgal07too!!!!


----------



## Dawn (Nov 30, 2015)

Medgal07too said:


> OMG!  Poop----like for real
> I'd be happy just to return as Medgal 07 w/my > 31,000 posts.  Dear Mods if you're this reading and can help me out I'd appreciate it.
> 
> Love, Medgal07too!!!!



Will PM you right now.


----------



## Janice (Nov 30, 2015)

Those of you reporting issues with image upload - can you please provide examples of the sizes (i.e. 600 x 800) you're trying to upload and what type of image it is? i.e. jpeg, jpe, gif, png


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Dec 1, 2015)

It seems like most of the problems I've been having are either already fixed or on their way to that but I'm also frustrated by how small the pictures are when I try to upload on mobile and I'd really rather not make an account on another website just to upload pictures here. I know on the old mobile version when I posted pictures they were th small size but at least bigger than they are now. Also I seem to be having trouble when I upload pictures on to Mac threads. When I try to click on the picture after I have posted it so I can see the bigger image I get this message:



Maybe be its just because I'm posting in the Scoop? It doesn't seem to happen on other brand threads or when I upload from my laptop.

Thanks for everything that you all are doing! I really appreciate it.


----------



## Buffy89 (Dec 1, 2015)

I'm sorry if this has already been asked, but I'd like to have the subscription menu/list back. Everything is a little hard to find now.  Or have I just not noticed where to look at my subbed threads? And like others, I'm still receiving subscription emails although I've made online only subscriptions.
Nevertheless, a huge thanks for everything so far!!! I really appreciate it.


----------



## Arti$ticeyehandbrush (Dec 1, 2015)

*Im new here, And face issues regarding Up loading a profile picture*

I can't Upload a Profile picture. I've done exactly what the directions told me to do,Use a, or make a 150 - to 150 size picture. and I have tried maybe almost 100 times, But, I can't make it happen, So no profile picture, I am using google browser. I hope this is of some help. I am new to this forum, Still learning, and checking out stuff here. 


Janice said:


> Hey everyone!  Use this space to report any issues you're having. *PLEASE do not* send a PM to staff as this thread is being monitored by all of us *AND* the developer working on the site conversion.
> 
> Please take time to *fully* describe your issue as well as post what browser you're using.
> 
> ...


----------



## shellygrrl (Dec 1, 2015)

Arti$ticeyehandbrush said:


> I can't Upload a Profile picture. I've done exactly what the directions told me to do,Use a, or make a 150 - to 150 size picture. and I have tried maybe almost 100 times, But, I can't make it happen, So no profile picture, I am using google browser. I hope this is of some help. I am new to this forum, Still learning, and checking out stuff here.



What's the file size of the picture? It can't be any more than 197.7 KB. Also, what file format is it?


----------



## Arti$ticeyehandbrush (Dec 1, 2015)

The file size of the picture is 150 to 150 Pixel, or File Format is PNG picture, and I used JPEG picture. I also tried to make them smaller with editing, or shrinking them to. I hope this helps. And thank you for the Information, and Response, I appreciate it, Really!


----------



## Haven (Dec 1, 2015)

Hi Haven here.  I once again had to create a new account to gain access.  I did this before and the admin. merged my old account with the new account.  When this happened I could no longer login because the password for my old account is no longer working & the reset password function/link is also not working.  I am not  receiving emails to reset my password for the old account even though I have entered the email address connected to that account many  times.  If possible is there a way to allow me to reset the password on my old account?  Simply merging the new account with he old one does not work because the password on the old account is not longer working.  When they were merged before I could no longer login Thanks!


----------



## Shereen Ibrahim (Dec 1, 2015)

Hi , I have paid for my subscription to this site on the old platform.  It looks like it was not transferred to the new site. And I can not access the clearance bin. How do i fix that problem??


----------



## jillybean (Dec 1, 2015)

jillybean said:


> I must have the dumb because I can't figure this out. I miss logging in  and hitting the 'new posts' or whatever it was called. I don't even know  where to go now. The 'what's new' isn't the same but hopefully this can  be fixed at some point, I know this was a huge undertaking!





Vineetha said:


> On the left side of this page (below link) you can find the options for your subscriptions as well private messages. Hth
> 
> http://www.specktra.net/usercp.php



Thanks so much, Vineetha but what I'm referring to is when I would log in to the old site, there was a 'New Posts' on the right so I'd click on that and it would show me all active threads, if that makes sense. I'm on a Mac so maybe it's different. I use Firefox if that helps. Thanks for any help that anyone can give me, I feel like such a dumb ass.


----------



## shellygrrl (Dec 1, 2015)

Scroll down to the bottom of any forum thread, or the front page, and look for the Recent Posts header. Then click on "New Posts" next to that header.


----------



## Dawn (Dec 1, 2015)

Shereen Ibrahim said:


> Hi , I have paid for my subscription to this site on the old platform.  It looks like it was not transferred to the new site. And I can not access the clearance bin. How do i fix that problem??




Hi, on Nov. 25, I responded:

_






 Originally Posted by *Shereen Ibrahim* 


uggg, I can't even seem to find the clearance bin anymore..... am I just a big dummy?? Are you hiding it from me?? Did i forget the secret handshake?? Help?

_

Hi, you did have a Silver Supporter Premium Membership, which was valid for 8 months, that was purchased 3/17/15, so that has expired. That granted you immediate access to the Clearance Bin if you had not met the requirements. Without that, your post count is only at 15 and you need 50 posts (and being a member for 30 days - which you have met), to gain access. Or you can purchase a new membership (once we have that set up again). If you have any other questions, please feel free to PM me.


----------



## Dawn (Dec 1, 2015)

Haven Revisited said:


> Hi Haven here.  I once again had to create a new account to gain access.  I did this before and the admin. merged my old account with the new account.  When this happened I could no longer login because the password for my old account is no longer working & the reset password function/link is also not working.  I am not  receiving emails to reset my password for the old account even though I have entered the email address connected to that account many  times.  If possible is there a way to allow me to reset the password on my old account?  Simply merging the new account with he old one does not work because the password on the old account is not longer working.  When they were merged before I could no longer login Thanks!



Hi, I'll PM you and we will get this worked out!


----------



## Prettypackages (Dec 1, 2015)

Hi, is the gallery gone for good?  You know the swatch gallery that was on the right side of the threads.


----------



## Prettypackages (Dec 1, 2015)

I'm actually seeing ads within a post on the right side, sometimes it even covers what the poster wrote. I went on mobile today and had an ad pop up and cover the whole screen.  Each time the page refreshed.  Has this happened with anyone else?


----------



## Rinstar (Dec 1, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> I'm actually seeing ads within a post on the right side, sometimes it even covers what the poster wrote. I went on mobile today and had an ad pop up and cover the whole screen.  Each time the page refreshed.  Has this happened with anyone else?



It doesn't cover the whole screen for me, but a good part of the top. I close it, but then when I go to another page, it just pops up again.

Also, I'm sure this is low on your priority list, so no rush getting back to me, but when we made a $25 donation to the Save Specktra fund, didn't that come with 6 months of premium membership (a.k.a. no ads)?


----------



## DMcG9 (Dec 1, 2015)

I'm having the same issue that hitchcockblonde posted about below. If I click on a small image embedded within a post to make it larger so I can view it properly I get denied permission and this message loads instead:


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Dec 2, 2015)

I seem to have lost a draft post. Tried looking for my drafts folder, can't find it.

EDIT: no worries, found it.


----------



## RupaulManiac (Dec 2, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Still getting the emails from subscriptions. I even logged out & back in. I guess I will just unsubscribe until it gets fixed. I'm still having a hard time finding everything with ease. The ad is too long at the top & is blocking access to the top buttons.





OctoberViolet said:


> Hello. Everytime I check out one of the topics I'm interested in, I am automatically receiving emails. I had requested no emails be sent as it will take up too much space. Is there a specific way of being able not to receive any emails in my personal email box? I have removed all email notifications under my settings, but I am still receiving them. Tx.



I had the same problem, going through the setting didnt't work for me. For each thread I had to unsubscribe and then subscribe again, haven't gotten an email since doing it 2 days ago.


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 2, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> I'm actually seeing ads within a post on the right side, sometimes it even covers what the poster wrote. I went on mobile today and had an ad pop up and cover the whole screen.  Each time the page refreshed.  Has this happened with anyone else?


'
Yup same issue! The ad pops up full screen with every refresh. I dont have the issue with the laptop site but with mobile.


----------



## mkoparanova (Dec 2, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> I'm actually seeing ads within a post on the right side, sometimes it even covers what the poster wrote. I went on mobile today and had an ad pop up and cover the whole screen.  Each time the page refreshed.  Has this happened with anyone else?





Vineetha said:


> '
> Yup same issue! The ad pops up full screen with every refresh. I dont have the issue with the laptop site but with mobile.



Same here. It's really annoying, I won't be using the website on my phone.


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Dec 2, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Same here. It's really annoying, I won't be using the website on my phone.



That Tresemme advert is getting on my nerves when I use the site on my phone. *insert Apple side eye emoji*


----------



## mkoparanova (Dec 2, 2015)

Marsha Pomells said:


> That Tresemme advert is getting on my nerves when I use the site on my phone. *insert Apple side eye emoji*



Tesco is the most common one on my phone, followed by Tresemme


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Dec 2, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Tesco is the most common one on my phone, followed by Tresemme



Haven't seen the Tesco one.


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 2, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Tesco is the most common one on my phone, followed by Tresemme


its philadelphia cheese for me


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Dec 2, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> its philadelphia cheese for me



Oh, nice  I've actually got tears my eyes now.


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Dec 3, 2015)

Is there any way that the adverts on the phone site, that zoom out of the size can be blocked. They are starting to get on my nerves big time.


----------



## OctoberViolet (Dec 3, 2015)

Thank you. I'm still having issues with the new site and all these darn emails. I couldn't even find this link to thank you earlier. Sorry about that.
I will try your way.



RupaulManiac said:


> I had the same problem, going through the setting didnt't work for me. For each thread I had to unsubscribe and then subscribe again, haven't gotten an email since doing it 2 days ago.


----------



## elegant-one (Dec 3, 2015)

I would really like the photo upload to be just like the old site. I do not care for how it works or looks now.
Thanks!

I'm still getting emails


----------



## Corally (Dec 3, 2015)

hitchcockblonde said:


> It seems like most of the problems I've been having are either already fixed or on their way to that but I'm also frustrated by how small the pictures are when I try to upload on mobile and I'd really rather not make an account on another website just to upload pictures here. I know on the old mobile version when I posted pictures they were th small size but at least bigger than they are now. Also I seem to be having trouble when I upload pictures on to Mac threads. When I try to click on the picture after I have posted it so I can see the bigger image I get this message:
> View attachment 50309
> 
> 
> ...



I also get that message when I try to enlarge pics. I can enlarge your pic but in mac threads I wasn't able to.


----------



## Corally (Dec 3, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> I would really like the photo upload to be just like the old site. *I do not care for how it works or looks now.*
> Thanks!
> 
> I'm still getting emails



Me neither.


----------



## Shars (Dec 3, 2015)

Yayyyy! The screen size thingy is fixed now. No more scrolling left and right! Hopefully the solutions to the other issues will trickle in soon.


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Dec 3, 2015)

The upload photo logo, next to the speech bubble ain't working. Spent nearly 10mins fighting to upload a photo.


----------



## Shereen Ibrahim (Dec 3, 2015)

Still trying to get into clearance bin.... NOT working for me since new site was implemented.  I have left questions on a few threads but have not heard back


----------



## Trashcult (Dec 3, 2015)

You have to be a member for 30 days with 50 posts in order to access the clearance bin. Or you can purchase a Silver membership. Hope this helps.


----------



## Janice (Dec 3, 2015)

If you run into the site not letting you do something please post a screenshot or an error message you receive so that we can have the details needed to troubleshoot and resolve. This is especially true with your image related issues. We've expanded the sizes on some popular image extensions so if you're still running into issues specifics are the only thing that helps us troubleshoot and adjust settings.

We have the premium subs setup now and will work on re-adding those with premium memberships over the weekend.


----------



## Janice (Dec 3, 2015)

Shereen Ibrahim said:


> Still trying to get into clearance bin.... NOT working for me since new site was implemented.  I have left questions on a few threads but have not heard back



Dawn has responded twice in this thread alone to your inquiry - 



Dawn said:


> Hi, on Nov. 25, I responded:
> 
> _
> 
> ...


----------



## Naynadine (Dec 4, 2015)

I noticed there's a limit of smileys / pictures per post. I was trying to quote two people in one post but it wasn't possible due to the number of smileys. So I think it would be good if that could be removed.


----------



## elegant-one (Dec 4, 2015)

The photo upload is a nightmare. The one on the old site was SOOO easy & fast. I won't be posting any more swatches until that changes because it took waaaay too much of my time to post. I couldn't do more than 5 photos & then I posted them in the wrong thread & I couldn't delete them.


----------



## mkoparanova (Dec 4, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> The photo upload is a nightmare. The one on the old site was SOOO easy & fast. I won't be posting any more swatches until that changes because it too waaaay too much of my time to post. I couldn't do more than 5 photos & then I posted them in the wrong thread & I couldn't delete them.



 + I can't upload more than one picture at a time.


----------



## elegant-one (Dec 4, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> + I can't upload more than one picture at a time.



Yes! That happened to me too when I tried to split them up into different posts. Its just too time consuming the way it is now


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Dec 4, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> The photo upload is a nightmare. The one on the old site was SOOO easy & fast. I won't be posting any more swatches until that changes because it too waaaay too much of my time to post. I couldn't do more than 5 photos & then I posted them in the wrong thread & I couldn't delete them.



I must've spent over 20mins trying to post swatches on the Dark Desires thread, I lost the will to live and had a glass (or 3) of whiskey.



mkoparanova said:


> + I can't upload more than one picture at a time.



And then when it uploads and it has been posted, the photos are rotated at a 90 degree angle. I miss the old uploader


----------



## Naynadine (Dec 4, 2015)

Marsha Pomells said:


> I must've spent over 20mins trying to post swatches on the Dark Desires thread, *I lost the will to live and had a glass (or 3) of whiskey.*
> 
> 
> 
> And then when it uploads and it has been posted, the photos are rotated at a 90 degree angle. I miss the old uploader



Lol!!


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Dec 4, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> Lol!!



The head was a bit on the sore side this morning lol.


----------



## elegant-one (Dec 4, 2015)

Marsha Pomells said:


> I must've spent over 20mins trying to post swatches on the Dark Desires thread, I lost the will to live and had a glass (or 3) of whiskey.
> 
> 
> 
> And then when it uploads and it has been posted, the photos are rotated at a 90 degree angle. I miss the old uploader



HAHAHAHAHA!!! That's how I felt doh!  Yes! the old uploader was so easy peasy & amazing.


----------



## mkoparanova (Dec 4, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Yes! That happened to me too when I tried to split them up into different posts. Its just too time consuming the way it is now







Marsha Pomells said:


> I must've spent over 20mins trying to post swatches on the Dark Desires thread, I lost the will to live and had a glass (or 3) of whiskey.
> 
> 
> 
> And then when it uploads and it has been posted, *the photos are rotated at a 90 degree angle*. I miss the old uploader



That too! I uploaded and deleted a photo about 10 times yesterday but I couldn't make it right. Really annoying.


----------



## Rinstar (Dec 5, 2015)

Speaking of uploading pics... is there a way to make them bigger when they upload? I might be blind, but I'm not seeing how.


----------



## shellygrrl (Dec 5, 2015)

Rinstar said:


> Speaking of uploading pics... is there a way to make them bigger when they upload? I might be blind, but I'm not seeing how.



No, and you're not the only one wishing pics would be larger on upload. Seems to be a common wish.


----------



## elegant-one (Dec 5, 2015)

Personally, I liked the way the photos embedded right onto the page like the old site instead of any pop up or click viewer.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Dec 5, 2015)

When I click on a pic using internet explorer on my desktop all I get is a black screen. Can see them fine in Chrome on my desktop or Safari on my iPad but since I mostly use ie on my desktop it is a problem for me.


----------



## elegant-one (Dec 5, 2015)

So, I just learned that some of my pics only show as attachments even though when I uploaded them, the pics were visible...but now they are just listed as attachments.  I deleted the photos from my computer.


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 5, 2015)

Hi Marsha. I still trying to get acclimated to this new platform. I miss the old one.


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Dec 6, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Hi Marsha. I still trying to get acclimated to this new platform. I miss the old one.



Long time, no see. 

Everyone misses the old platform, there are quite a few bugs that still need to be crushed. Right now, I'm having issues (along with other people) about the banner ads taking up the screen and zooming me out on my subs... And pretty much everything else. It's beyond annoying.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Dec 6, 2015)

I keep getting a pop-up of a recipe for parmesan crusted chicken that takes up my whole screen on my iPad and it pops up repeatedlyasImovefrom tread to threadi theCosmeticDiscusion forum. Asyucan see I still hav typing issues usinIE11on my deskto too.


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Dec 6, 2015)

Winthrop44 said:


> I keep getting a pop-up of a recipe for parmesan crusted chicken that takes up my whole screen on my iPad and it pops up repeatedlyasImovefrom tread to threadi theCosmeticDiscusion forum. Asyucan see I still hav typing issues usinIE11on my deskto too.



Johnson's baby oil and baby bath are now getting on my nerves. *inserts side eye*


----------



## Janice (Dec 6, 2015)

I've gone through and logged all of the outstanding issues users are experiencing in the feedback thread which mostly seem to be related to the way images are uploaded and ads. 

Our technology admin will be reviewing the document as soon as possible to address the lingering issues from the forum transition so that we can finalize the migration work.

I would apologize for advertising but the truth is I can't. The site needs to at least cover it's own costs (server, our technology admin who is vital to keeping the database stable and developing user features) so that we can continue to bring you a collaborative and updated place to hang out with friends. With that being said advertising is a necessary evil for that purpose. Premium memberships will always be available as an alternative to supporting the site while keeping your experience ad free.


----------



## Janice (Dec 6, 2015)

Also, I just want to say thanks to everyone for being so supportive. It's been an incredibly stressful time for me both personally (why does all the bad sh!t happen at the same time?) and professionally (at the day job) and I'm sorry for the time it's taking to resolve these issues but you all are my family and I'm happy to have you all share to share Specktra with, we WILL get through this rough transition patch. 

Those of you who donated to the site during our fundraiser will have your premium memberships active by the end of the day. We are still working on the flag to remove advertising for premium members but as soon as our Tech Admin is back from a short break it will be fixed up. 

For transparency the person who I was initially working with for supporter badges fell through after I followed up a few times, but the good news is I found someone who I am VERY excited about and have approached them asking if they would take on the project.  I'll continue to keep you updated on that as we go along.


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Dec 6, 2015)

It's good to have Specktra back. A lot of us understand that there are a few bugs on the website, that still need crushing. But either way, I still love Specktra no matter what.


----------



## elegant-one (Dec 6, 2015)

Winthrop44 said:


> I keep getting a pop-up of a recipe for parmesan crusted chicken that takes up my whole screen on my iPad and it pops up repeatedlyasImovefrom tread to threadi theCosmeticDiscusion forum. Asyucan see I still hav typing issues usinIE11on my deskto too.



Have you tried the recipe?  Sorry, I couldn't resist.

Sorry for the issues and I did laugh at the typing LOL! I can see that issue.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Dec 6, 2015)




----------



## elegant-one (Dec 6, 2015)

Winthrop44 said:


>


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 6, 2015)

Winthrop44 said:


> I keep getting a pop-up of a recipe for parmesan crusted chicken that takes up my whole screen on my iPad and it pops up repeatedlyasImovefrom tread to threadi theCosmeticDiscusion forum. Asyucan see I still hav typing issues usinIE11on my deskto too.


It's some monkey cake for me


----------



## brunettespylove (Dec 7, 2015)

Hi all, finally finding time to catch up. Im in the process of updating my sale thread and notice I still can't update the thread title, is that just me? I originally thought it was under the main post under advanced but that only changes it for that particular post title.

I'm also missing that mini preview of each post on the outside of the main thread details, that way you can see what someone added without having to open it


----------



## elegant-one (Dec 7, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> It's some monkey cake for me



Died hahahahaha oh my


----------



## shellygrrl (Dec 7, 2015)

Janice said:


> Also, I just want to say thanks to everyone for being so supportive. It's been an incredibly stressful time for me both personally (why does all the bad sh!t happen at the same time?) and professionally (at the day job) and I'm sorry for the time it's taking to resolve these issues but you all are my family and I'm happy to have you all share to share Specktra with, we WILL get through this rough transition patch.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Dec 13, 2015)

Don't have demi-mod controls of the Monster High Fandom. Used to be able to edit/delete threads and posts, can't now.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Dec 14, 2015)

Clearing cache solved my problems with editing posts and viewing pics for exactly one time of each and then I was back to square one, being unable to edit posts ( they go blank when I click on edit) or enlarge pics on my desktop with ie11.  Also still having problems typing on my desktop with letters and spaces not being recognized resulting in a jumbled mess. Haven mentioned having the same problem typing in the Tom Ford thread but I don't have info re her device or browser.

Anyway, basically the site is unusable on my desktop using ie11 unless I just want to read, and do so without viewing pics. I typed this on my iPad.


----------



## shellygrrl (Dec 14, 2015)

Winthrop44 said:


> Clearing cache solved my problems with editing posts and viewing pics for exactly one time of each and then I was back to square one, being unable to edit posts ( they go blank when I click on edit) or enlarge pics on my desktop with ie11.  Also still having problems typing on my desktop with letters and spaces not being recognized resulting in a jumbled mess. Haven mentioned having the same problem typing in the Tom Ford thread but I don't have info re her device or browser.
> 
> Anyway, basically the site is unusable on my desktop using ie11 unless I just want to read, and do so without viewing pics. I typed this on my iPad.



Is Specktra the only site you've got this issue with?


----------



## Monsy (Dec 14, 2015)

I am dumb and can't figure out how to change my avatar?

edit - found it


----------



## bwella (Dec 14, 2015)

hitchcockblonde said:


> It seems like most of the problems I've been having are either already fixed or on their way to that but I'm also frustrated by how small the pictures are when I try to upload on mobile and I'd really rather not make an account on another website just to upload pictures here. I know on the old mobile version when I posted pictures they were th small size but at least bigger than they are now. Also I seem to be having trouble when I upload pictures on to Mac threads. When I try to click on the picture after I have posted it so I can see the bigger image I get this message:
> View attachment 50309
> 
> 
> ...



I also have this problem.


----------



## shellygrrl (Dec 14, 2015)

brunettespylove said:


> Hi all, finally finding time to catch up. Im in the process of updating my sale thread and notice I still can't update the thread title, is that just me? I originally thought it was under the main post under advanced but that only changes it for that particular post title.
> 
> I'm also missing that mini preview of each post on the outside of the main thread details, that way you can see what someone added without having to open it



For the first one, hit the Edit Post button and then Go Advanced. You should be able to edit the thread title from there.

For the second thing, you can preview the thread when you hover your mouse over a thread title, but only the first post, unfortunately. I don't think vBulletin has a plugin or whatnot to see the most recent post instead.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Dec 15, 2015)

shellygrrl said:


> Is Specktra the only site you've got this issue with?



Yep, and only since the change. Never had any issues before.


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Dec 15, 2015)

We're still having issues opening photos posted on MAC threads... Along with awkward 90 degree upload issues.


----------



## laralara (Dec 15, 2015)

Janice said:


> that was a feature of the previous platform we were on. If there is enough interest in this feature can we put it on a short list for our dev to review and see if he can code something like that for us. Barring cost if we can make special features like this people really enjoyed a lot from our previous software happen on vbulletin I'm will totally support it.


I really liked this feature too (the pictures in the right side corner) I'm a visual person


----------



## laralara (Dec 15, 2015)

Janice said:


> Also, I just want to say thanks to everyone for being so supportive. It's been an incredibly stressful time for me both personally (why does all the bad sh!t happen at the same time?) and professionally (at the day job) and I'm sorry for the time it's taking to resolve these issues but you all are my family and I'm happy to have you all share to share Specktra with, we WILL get through this rough transition patch.


----------



## shellygrrl (Dec 15, 2015)

Winthrop44 said:


> Yep, and only since the change. Never had any issues before.



Maybe vBulletin hates IE? Can you not use a different browser on your computer?


----------



## brunettespylove (Dec 15, 2015)

shellygrrl said:


> For the first one, hit the Edit Post button and then Go Advanced. You should be able to edit the thread title from there.
> 
> For the second thing, you can preview the thread when you hover your mouse over a thread title, but only the first post, unfortunately. I don't think vBulletin has a plugin or whatnot to see the most recent post instead.




thanks for responding. thats what i did the first time and it changed the thread title but it doesn't show the change on the entire thread, only for that initial post


----------



## Winthrop44 (Dec 15, 2015)

shellygrrl said:


> Maybe vBulletin hates IE? Can you not use a different browser on your computer?



You're probably right, and I can use another browser . I use IE all day for work-related reasons, so it's just a habit/less effort for me to jump from site to site on there.


----------



## Monsy (Dec 15, 2015)

there is an issue with private messages. it is showing all 190 old messages i have as a new unread ones. and it happened only after today when i went in my inbox and sent a message. before that it was showing as no new messages


----------



## Janice (Dec 15, 2015)

Premium members should have ads removed now, could any of you with a sub please confirm?


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Dec 16, 2015)

Janice said:


> Premium members should have ads removed now, could any of you with a sub please confirm?



Don't know if I have a sub, but ads have gone on my phone. Need to check on laptop, later on this evening.


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Dec 16, 2015)

Janice said:


> Premium members should have ads removed now, could any of you with a sub please confirm?



Were we supposed to get a premium account if donated a certain amount? Because I believe I donated that amount but I'm still seeing ads on mobile.


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Dec 16, 2015)

hitchcockblonde said:


> Were we supposed to get a premium account if donated a certain amount? Because I believe I donated that amount but I'm still seeing ads on mobile.



Same, but haven't had any ads on phone for the past few days.


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Dec 16, 2015)

Marsha Pomells said:


> Same, but haven't had any ads on phone for the past few days.



Thats good haha. I almost seem to getting more.


----------



## Janice (Dec 16, 2015)

Yes, you made a cupcake donation ($25+) you received a 6 month premium sub to the site and should have access to all the current features for subs (private sub only forums, no ads, increased avatar size, etc).


----------



## Winthrop44 (Dec 16, 2015)

I still have ads on my desktop and phone as well


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Dec 16, 2015)

Janice said:


> Yes, you made a cupcake donation ($25+) you received a 6 month premium sub to the site and should have access to all the current features for subs (private sub only forums, no ads, increased avatar size, etc).



Cant wait to see the cupcake artwork.


----------



## cocotears (Dec 16, 2015)

Monsy said:


> I am dumb and can't figure out how to change my avatar?
> 
> edit - found it



Could you tell me? I've been trying to figure it out for the last 10 mins. hahaha!

EDIT - NVM. figured it out. It just appears that I can't change it on mobile. :/


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Dec 16, 2015)

Janice said:


> Yes, you made a cupcake donation ($25+) you received a 6 month premium sub to the site and should have access to all the current features for subs (private sub only forums, no ads, increased avatar size, etc).


 I'm not sure about the other two, not even sure where to look for the private forums, but I definitely still have ads on mobile and desktop. Thanks for your help!


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Dec 17, 2015)

I don't know if it's just me, but I can't see what I'm typing, and the posts on the threads are just invincible...

EDIT: Never mind. Had to close the tab and start all over again.


----------



## Shars (Dec 17, 2015)

Just posting to say that I can now view pics in the MAC threads!


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Dec 17, 2015)

Shars said:


> Just posting to say that I can now view pics in the MAC threads!



Still not working for me


----------



## Shars (Dec 17, 2015)

Marsha Pomells said:


> Still not working for me



Damn. That's crazy. I am using it on a PC, though.


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Dec 17, 2015)

Shars said:


> Damn. That's crazy. I am using it on a PC, though.



Same here, I'm using Chrome. And I can't get the photos on my phone, either.


----------



## Prettypackages (Dec 17, 2015)

On the old format we were able to search a particular thread, or a section.   Has that been removed?


----------



## mkoparanova (Dec 17, 2015)

Marsha Pomells said:


> Still not working for me



+1
I just realised that I've been unsubscribed from all MAC threads and I can't enlarge the pictures.


----------



## shellygrrl (Dec 17, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> On the old format we were able to search a particular thread, or a section.   Has that been removed?



You can still do that! Look for "Search Forum" or "Search Thread" near the top of the page.


----------



## Shars (Dec 18, 2015)

Marsha Pomells said:


> Same here, I'm using Chrome. And I can't get the photos on my phone, either.



Hmmm. I think I jumped the gun in my earlier post. I was just in one of the Early Buzz threads and was getting the error again.


----------



## Yazmin (Dec 19, 2015)

Haven't read through this thread, so some of these may have already been mentioned:

Search function for private messages?

60 second time limit between sending private messages? I know it's a small amount of time, but when I'm trying to respond to several messages quickly, the time limit feels a bit stifling. 

Is there currently, or will there be a Trader Feedback feature?

Will the text strikethrough feature return?

Thread picture galleries are very helpful - hope they return!

New Posts page - I used to be able to consolidate threads with new posts (newest to oldest), which made it easier to catch up even on the threads I wasn't subscribed to. Is there a way to bring this feature over to the new platform?

First new post icon - can this be made a bit more prominent?


----------



## starletta8 (Dec 20, 2015)

Janice said:


> Yes, you made a cupcake donation ($25+) you received a 6 month premium sub to the site and should have access to all the current features for subs (private sub only forums, no ads, increased avatar size, etc).




No ads, but can't see any of the sub only forums.


----------



## Rinstar (Dec 20, 2015)

Janice said:


> Premium members should have ads removed now, could any of you with a sub please confirm?



No ads here, yay!!!!


----------



## CharlieKelly (Dec 21, 2015)

Are we not able to leave feedback on CB transactions anymore? Thanks!!! I did a quick search but didnt find anything about it.


----------



## shellygrrl (Dec 21, 2015)

CharlieKelly said:


> Are we not able to leave feedback on CB transactions anymore? Thanks!!! I did a quick search but didnt find anything about it.



No.

You can post in the sale thread wherein you bought your items. I think that'd count as feedback?


----------



## CharlieKelly (Dec 22, 2015)

shellygrrl said:


> No.
> 
> You can post in the sale thread wherein you bought your items. I think that'd count as feedback?



I know but I really liked the feedback system we had. No one really reads the comments on the thread lol


----------



## cocotears (Dec 23, 2015)

Is there any way to tell on your profile if you made a cupcake donation? I know I donated something, I'm just not sure how much.


----------



## shellygrrl (Dec 23, 2015)

cocotears said:


> Is there any way to tell on your profile if you made a cupcake donation? I know I donated something, I'm just not sure how much.



That hasn't been integrated into the forum yet.


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 23, 2015)

It would be nice to have the "new posts" pop up/autorefresh feature back! now the manual refresh option is kind of making the threads not as active in terms of conversations since once you leave a comment, you have to manually refresh the whole thread to read any new posts


----------



## Shars (Dec 23, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> It would be nice to have the "new posts" pop up/autorefresh feature back! now the manual refresh option is kind of making the threads not as active in terms of conversations since once you leave a comment, you have to manually refresh the whole thread to read any new posts



I agree!


----------



## Prettypackages (Dec 23, 2015)

Agree as well!  





Vineetha said:


> It would be nice to have the "new posts" pop up/autorefresh feature back! now the manual refresh option is kind of making the threads not as active in terms of conversations since once you leave a comment, you have to manually refresh the whole thread to read any new posts


----------



## Meryl (Dec 23, 2015)

I'm trying to update a few things on my sale thread, mostly changing dates and things… and keep getting the following:

_You have included a total of 195 images in your message. The maximum number that you may include is 30. Please correct the problem and then continue again. _

Is this true? I want people to see exactly what they are getting beforehand, if they purchase something.


----------



## elegant-one (Dec 23, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> It would be nice to have the "new posts" pop up/autorefresh feature back! now the manual refresh option is kind of making the threads not as active in terms of conversations since once you leave a comment, you have to manually refresh the whole thread to read any new posts



YES!!!! Please...we NEED this 

It loads odd too...like it doesn't just go to the thread, it has to reload & its always at the recent section. 

And, when I upload photos & I click on the pics to see them larger, I have to click the back arrow to get out of it & then it goes back to the listing page, not back to the post where my pics are.  I hope that makes sense.


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Dec 24, 2015)

Is there any way to rotate profile pics, I'm on phone.


----------



## lilinah (Dec 24, 2015)

I donated $25 - is that a cupcake donation? I know i still see ads.


----------



## Janice (Dec 24, 2015)

lilinah said:


> I donated $25 - is that a cupcake donation? I know i still see ads.



I've temporarily added you to a second usergroup. I created the usergroup for $25 donations after our tech admin removed the ads for other sub levels. We'll get this corrected when he's back from holiday. Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## lilinah (Dec 24, 2015)

Janice said:


> I've temporarily added you to a second usergroup. I created the usergroup for $25 donations after our tech admin removed the ads for other sub levels. We'll get this corrected when he's back from holiday. Thanks for letting us know.



Thank you! Despite problems with the new site, i am SO GLAD to still have Specktra. I wish you a happy holiday with less stress than you've no doubt been having the past few months.


----------



## Lalalish (Dec 25, 2015)

When I first joined, I donated because I believe in helping out the "challenged" makeup lovers like myself! I've never been a big fan of makeup or nail polish until about 7 years ago! You ALL have helped me... (And contributed to my "collecting" )!!! I Love this site, hate some of the drama that occurred & was asked to pay $100. I do understand the frustration with secrets being let out...but I didn't join for secrets, just helpful knowledge & feedback. 
I don't believe in carrying a Social Status on the web, so what I contribute is based on my feeling at that time and my cash flow! 
I didn't know y'all when I joined...but I kinda like ya!
You will get more support soon!
 
Angela


----------



## Monsy (Dec 25, 2015)

Can signatures be limited in the size? Some are HUGE literally they take up half of the page. You scroll scroll scroll down and it's still someone's signature


----------



## Naynadine (Dec 25, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> It would be nice to have the "new posts" pop up/autorefresh feature back! now the manual refresh option is kind of making the threads not as active in terms of conversations since once you leave a comment, you have to manually refresh the whole thread to read any new posts



I miss that so much!


----------



## shellygrrl (Dec 25, 2015)

Monsy said:


> Can signatures be limited in the size? Some are HUGE literally they take up half of the page. You scroll scroll scroll down and it's still someone's signature



I think they were limited on Huddler? It must not have carried over into the transition.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Dec 26, 2015)

Video posting? Is there something I'm missing? Is there a new code for posting youtube and vimeo vids or is that feature going to be off for a bit?


----------



## Winthrop44 (Dec 26, 2015)

Janice said:


> I created the usergroup for $25 donations after our tech admin removed the ads for other sub levels. We'll get this corrected when he's back from holiday..



Great! Thank you!


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Dec 26, 2015)

Goat Goat Etc. said:


> Video posting? Is there something I'm missing? Is there a new code for posting youtube and vimeo vids or is that feature going to be off for a bit?



Would like to know how many people are viewing a thread in real time too.


----------



## shellygrrl (Dec 27, 2015)

Goat Goat Etc. said:


> Video posting? Is there something I'm missing? Is there a new code for posting youtube and vimeo vids or is that feature going to be off for a bit?



Video code/embedding is turned off. It'd have to be turned on in the backend.


----------



## cocotears (Dec 28, 2015)

shellygrrl said:


> That hasn't been integrated into the forum yet.



Thanks! Is there to turn on email notifications when someone quotes you?


----------



## shellygrrl (Dec 28, 2015)

We have no feature like that, and there's no plugin for it, either. So unfortunately, that feature is gone.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Dec 30, 2015)

Janice said:


> Yes, you made a cupcake donation ($25+) you received a 6 month premium sub to the site and should have access to all the current features for subs (private sub only forums, no ads, increased avatar size, etc).



I've got ads on desktop and mobile.


----------



## shellygrrl (Jan 3, 2016)

Meryl said:


> I'm trying to update a few things on my sale thread, mostly changing dates and things… and keep getting the following:
> 
> _You have included a total of 195 images in your message. The maximum number that you may include is 30. Please correct the problem and then continue again. _
> 
> Is this true? I want people to see exactly what they are getting beforehand, if they purchase something.



Meryl's still having an issue with this. Is there a way for the photo limit to be increased at least in the Clearance Bin? She makes a strong point.


----------



## jennyap (Jan 4, 2016)

Janice said:


> I've temporarily added you to a second usergroup. I created the usergroup for $25 donations after our tech admin removed the ads for other sub levels. We'll get this corrected when he's back from holiday. Thanks for letting us know.



I thought I'd made a $25 donation also, but am still seeing ads.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Jan 4, 2016)

jennyap said:


> I thought I'd made a $25 donation also, but am still seeing ads.



Same here, but when I went into my PP account this morning I am not seeing the transaction?

Whew, found it. I paid on Sept 3. Anyway, I am a little confused as to whether or not the cupcake folks are still supposed to be seeing ads. I'm thinking we need to wait for tech admin to fix it.


----------



## Janice (Jan 4, 2016)

I believe he is back now, I will forward this request along with a couple of the others that have come up over the holiday break now. Thanks for your patience should be resolved soon!


----------



## lilinah (Jan 4, 2016)

Happy New Year. And thank you for keeping Specktra alive. Transitioning to a new site can be a nightmare (hey, look at the MAC site), but while there are some annoying glitches, it hasn't been a nightmare from the user end. I'm so happy Specktra is still here. Thanks for your hard work and contributions.


----------



## brunettespylove (Jan 7, 2016)

So I updated my main thread name and that changed at some point though not immediately after, now when i go to update it again it hasn't changed on the actual sale thread title. Not sure why

also is anyone else not receiving PM's? i have my email notifications turned on, but am not getting them


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Jan 9, 2016)

The site had been working about as well as ever since the switch on mobile (iPhone latest IOS).  Starting last night, almost anytime I try to go to any other page than my settings page or the homepage, I get routed to a skeezy full-page 'moby' something that says 'waiting on app download. This only happens on this site for select pages.  I haven't clicked on anything, and I've tried signing out and back in.  I only have access to mobile internet at home, so I am no longer able to access the site at all.  Thanks for any help!


----------



## Dawn (Jan 12, 2016)

brunettespylove said:


> So I updated my main thread name and that changed at some point though not immediately after, now when i go to update it again it hasn't changed on the actual sale thread title. Not sure why
> 
> also is anyone else not receiving PM's? i have my email notifications turned on, but am not getting them



I edited the title, if that is not what you wanted, please PM me.  As for not receiving the email notifications for PM's, I've sent a message over to Janice to see if there is any issue with that.  Thanks!


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Jan 12, 2016)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> The site had been working about as well as ever since the switch on mobile (iPhone latest IOS).  Starting last night, almost anytime I try to go to any other page than my settings page or the homepage, I get routed to a skeezy full-page 'moby' something that says 'waiting on app download. This only happens on this site for select pages.  I haven't clicked on anything, and I've tried signing out and back in.  I only have access to mobile internet at home, so I am no longer able to access the site at all.  Thanks for any help!



Clarifying since I've obviously posted since this...I can only post at work on my desktop there, so I only have extremely limited access (i.e., no mobile access).  Thank you!


----------



## Dawn (Jan 12, 2016)

jennyap said:


> I thought I'd made a $25 donation also, but am still seeing ads.



You should be ad free.  If not, please PM me.  Thanks!


----------



## Dawn (Jan 12, 2016)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I've got ads on desktop and mobile.



You should be ad free.  If not, please PM me.  Thanks!


----------



## Dawn (Jan 12, 2016)

Winthrop44 said:


> Same here, but when I went into my PP account this morning I am not seeing the transaction?
> 
> Whew, found it. I paid on Sept 3. Anyway, I am a little confused as to whether or not the cupcake folks are still supposed to be seeing ads. I'm thinking we need to wait for tech admin to fix it.



You should be ad free. If not, please PM me. Thanks!


----------



## brunettespylove (Jan 13, 2016)

Dawn said:


> I edited the title, if that is not what you wanted, please PM me. As for not receiving the email notifications for PM's, I've sent a message over to Janice to see if there is any issue with that. Thanks!





thank you!!

Do you think it will fix itself in the future if i need to update my thread title again?


----------



## LiLMiSSRaVEN (Jan 13, 2016)

i am  new to spektra and  tryin to find out the new 2016 dolls of EAH and when wiill they be released!


----------



## Dawn (Jan 14, 2016)

LiLMiSSRaVEN said:


> i am  new to spektra and  tryin to find out the new 2016 dolls of EAH and when wiill they be released!



Try looking here: http://www.specktra.net/forumdisplay.php/149-Monster-Lounge


----------



## Dawn (Jan 14, 2016)

brunettespylove said:


> thank you!!
> 
> Do you think it will fix itself in the future if i need to update my thread title again?



That is on our list, I'm not sure if that is something that can be tweaked or not.  Either way, if you have an issue and need your title adjusted (and this goes for anyone else as well), please PM me with the link to your sale thread and exactly what you'd like the title to say and I can change it for you.


----------



## brunettespylove (Jan 14, 2016)

Dawn said:


> That is on our list, I'm not sure if that is something that can be tweaked or not.  Either way, if you have an issue and need your title adjusted (and this goes for anyone else as well), please PM me with the link to your sale thread and exactly what you'd like the title to say and I can change it for you.




thank you!


----------



## Winthrop44 (Jan 16, 2016)

Dawn said:


> You should be ad free. If not, please PM me. Thanks!



Still not ad free. PM'd you. Thank!


----------



## Dawn (Jan 16, 2016)

Winthrop44 said:


> Still not ad free. PM'd you. Thank!



Got your PM.  We will be working on it soon.  Sorry for the delay!


----------



## VAL4M (Jan 17, 2016)

Hello,
When i double click on a picture i have an error message? 
Thanks


----------



## DMcG9 (Jan 18, 2016)

VAL4M said:


> Hello,
> When i double click on a picture i have an error message?
> Thanks



I'm still having this issue too. I don't have permission to view pictures when I click to enlarge them.


----------



## shellygrrl (Jan 18, 2016)

VAL4M said:


> Hello,
> When i double click on a picture i have an error message?
> Thanks





DMcG9 said:


> I'm still having this issue too. I don't have permission to view pictures when I click to enlarge them.



Is this in every forum or only in certain ones?


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Jan 18, 2016)

shellygrrl said:


> Is this in every forum or only in certain ones?


 From what I can tell it is just in the Mac "The Scoop" threads.


----------



## shellygrrl (Jan 18, 2016)

hitchcockblonde said:


> From what I can tell it is just in the Mac "The Scoop" threads.



So the same problem others have had, then.


----------



## DMcG9 (Jan 18, 2016)

hitchcockblonde said:


> From what I can tell it is just in the Mac "The Scoop" threads.



Definitely in the Mac threads but sometimes when people have posted instagram pictures in any thread, I can't get them larger than what is presented in the message.


----------



## Anneri (Jan 19, 2016)

I can't access my own sales thread (link in sig). I get the 'no permission' message I also get when I click on pics in the The Scoop session. Help please?


----------



## panther27 (Jan 20, 2016)

I'm not able to edit my sales thread and I'm not able to download pictures on my sales thread from my phone, help please?


----------



## Dawn (Jan 20, 2016)

Anneri said:


> I can't access my own sales thread (link in sig). I get the 'no permission' message I also get when I click on pics in the The Scoop session. Help please?



That was because it was inactive.  I just moved it back, so you should be able to access it.  Please make sure and keep it bumped up as after 6 months of being inactive, it gets removed (this is for the Clearance Bin area only).  If you have any other questions, please PM me.  Thanks!


----------



## Dawn (Jan 20, 2016)

panther27 said:


> I'm not able to edit my sales thread and I'm not able to download pictures on my sales thread from my phone, help please?



The current forum settings are only allowing 30 images per post, so that is probably why you can't edit it.  
If you need any help, holler at my via PM or on facebook.  

**if anyone can assist her with the downloading pictures from phone issue, please holler.  I haven't used my phone for that yet.**


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 20, 2016)

panther27 said:


> I'm not able to edit my sales thread and I'm not able to download pictures on my sales thread from my phone, help please?



Hi Honey!!!! Hugs!


----------



## shellygrrl (Jan 21, 2016)

panther27 said:


> I'm not able to edit my sales thread and I'm not able to download pictures on my sales thread from my phone, help please?



So I don't have a cellphone, but I was able to download a photot on my tablet without a problem. I'll try with my iPod, too, to make sure.

ETA: No issues on the iPod, either.

ETA x2: Hold your finger down on the photo and select Save Photo/Image.


----------



## patentg33k (Jan 25, 2016)

Another person who can't enlarge pics on The Scoop. I'm attaching the error message. I love you all, really I do. Site's still very awkward to use since the move. Again, hugs to all.


----------



## Corally (Jan 25, 2016)

patentg33k said:


> Another person who can't enlarge pics on The Scoop. I'm attaching the error message. I love you all, really I do. Site's still very awkward to use since the move. Again, hugs to all.
> View attachment 51705



I also have the same problem..


----------



## mkoparanova (Jan 25, 2016)

Corally said:


> I also have the same problem..


 
So do I.


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Jan 25, 2016)

mkoparanova said:


> So do I.



Same here


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jan 25, 2016)

patentg33k said:


> Another person who can't enlarge pics on The Scoop. I'm attaching the error message. I love you all, really I do. Site's still very awkward to use since the move. Again, hugs to all.
> View attachment 51705



I have the same problem


----------



## boschicka (Jan 27, 2016)

In regards to ads: if we donated to the cause, we're not supposed to be seeing ANY ads? Because I gave $100 and I'm still dealing with ads.


----------



## shellygrrl (Jan 27, 2016)

boschicka said:


> In regards to ads: if we donated to the cause, we're not supposed to be seeing ANY ads? Because I gave $100 and I'm still dealing with ads.



Yeah, you should be ad-free. PM Janice and/or Dawn, so one of them can sort that out.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Jan 28, 2016)

shellygrrl said:


> Yeah, you should be ad-free. PM Janice and/or Dawn, so one of them can sort that out.



I think they must be having problems fixing it because I still have ads AND got a Trojan horse on my desktop. I did click on a side ad once or twice by accident. Will no longer be coming here on my desktop.


----------



## Ernie (Jan 30, 2016)

Sorry if this has been asked already, but can you post more than one picture at a time?


----------



## shellygrrl (Jan 30, 2016)

Ernie said:


> Sorry if this has been asked already, but can you post more than one picture at a time?



Yes! Current limit is 30 pictures per post.


----------



## Ernie (Jan 30, 2016)

shellygrrl said:


> Yes! Current limit is 30 pictures per post.


Sorry, I meant that I have to post each picture separately, I don't see an option to post several at once.


----------



## shellygrrl (Feb 1, 2016)

Ernie said:


> Sorry, I meant that I have to post each picture separately, I don't see an option to post several at once.



No option for that, afaik, in regards to uploading them here.

The other option would be to upload them elsewhere and copy-and-paste the provided BB code into your posts.


----------



## Ernie (Feb 5, 2016)

shellygrrl said:


> No option for that, afaik, in regards to uploading them here.
> 
> The other option would be to upload them elsewhere and copy-and-paste the provided BB code into your posts.


Thanks!


----------



## Janice (Feb 10, 2016)

Hey everyone - quick update. Some of your issues were looked at today by the server admin. We need your help in resolving a few of them - 

1) Pictures being rotated when you upload them. 
Can you all link us to your specific posts where this has happened? The number of the post in the top right contains a direct link to the post you can paste for us here. 

2) Those of you who were affected - Can you let us know if you are still being affected by the "typing bug"? If so, please let us know and also let us know what browser and OS you are using. 

We are also beginning to move foward with the "plugins" that were inherent parts of Specktra, i.e. "thanks!" buttons, and trader feedback. Thanks for your support, as always. The new year was busy for our server admin and some of Specktra's projects had to be delayed.


----------



## Janice (Feb 10, 2016)

Also, could I get an update from you all on if your PM and thread subscription notifications have been working?


----------



## Janice (Feb 10, 2016)

Items that were 100% fixed today - 



All usergroups who should not see advertising should no longer see advertising
You can post links to videos again

Items we are working on - 



Posting an image displays a clickable thumbnail
Fixing the upload rotating images (need more feedback on this one)
Premium subscriptions processing through the backend automatically
Email notifications for PM's and forum subscriptions (need more feedback on this one)
Bringing the Thanks! back ASAP
Bringing back trader feedback (determining if we can import data on transactions from the old platform)


----------



## Janice (Feb 10, 2016)

*To upload more than one image at a time* - click "go advanced", scroll down and click on "manage attachments", from there you can upload up to 10 items at a time.


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Feb 10, 2016)

Janice said:


> Also, could I get an update from you all on if your PM and thread subscription notifications have been working?



Hey Janice

Notifications are working fine for me. Any update on The Scoop photo problem?


----------



## Janice (Feb 10, 2016)

Marsha Pomells said:


> Hey Janice
> 
> Notifications are working fine for me. Any update on The Scoop photo problem?



I am PRETTY confident I just resolved this. Let me know!


----------



## shellygrrl (Feb 10, 2016)

Janice said:


> Items that were 100% fixed today -
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Yay!


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Feb 10, 2016)

Janice said:


> I am PRETTY confident I just resolved this. Let me know!



Thanks for all your help Janice! Unfortunately I'm still getting this warning when I try to enlarge photos in the Early Buzz thread.


*hitchcockblonde*, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:


Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system?
If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Feb 10, 2016)

Janice said:


> I am PRETTY confident I just resolved this. Let me know!



I am still getting the problem


----------



## lilinah (Feb 10, 2016)

There remain some glitches. But i am so thankful that we still have Specktra. Thank you Janice, and thanks to everyone who donated.


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Feb 11, 2016)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I am still getting the problem



Same.


----------



## Janice (Feb 11, 2016)

Okay we will continue to investigate. Is it the error when posting pictures in the scoop, right?


----------



## Winthrop44 (Feb 11, 2016)

I'm ad-free now. Thank you!


----------



## Shars (Feb 11, 2016)

I am still getting the error in the scoop trying to click on pictures in posts.

This post is the last one I had the error with.

http://www.specktra.net/showthread....a-(May-2016)?p=2715983&viewfull=1#post2715983


----------



## Rinstar (Feb 11, 2016)

hitchcockblonde said:


> Thanks for all your help Janice! Unfortunately I'm still getting this warning when I try to enlarge photos in the Early Buzz thread.
> 
> 
> *hitchcockblonde*, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:
> ...



I still get this too


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Feb 12, 2016)

Rinstar said:


> I still get this too



Sane here


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Feb 12, 2016)

Janice said:


> Items that were 100% fixed today -
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm still seeing ads. Not quite as aggressive but I've gotten two of those Tide full page ads today and an olay one last night. Both on mobile.


----------



## shellygrrl (Feb 12, 2016)

hitchcockblonde said:


> I'm still seeing ads. Not quite as aggressive but I've gotten two of those Tide full page ads today and an olay one last night. Both on mobile.



What browser are you using on mobile? You may need to clear your browser cache and cookies.


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Feb 12, 2016)

shellygrrl said:


> What browser are you using on mobile? You may need to clear your browser cache and cookies.



I'm using Safari on mobile. I tried clearing the cache and cookies. Now I'm seeing even more ads.


----------



## Janice (Feb 12, 2016)

hitchcockblonde said:


> I'm still seeing ads. Not quite as aggressive but I've gotten two of those Tide full page ads today and an olay one last night. Both on mobile.



Did you donate to the gofundme or through the subscription system? If it was through the forum can you tell me what sub you purchased? I thought we had caught everyone from both places but I am not seeing you have a premium membership at the moment.


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Feb 12, 2016)

Janice said:


> Did you donate to the gofundme or through the subscription system? If it was through the forum can you tell me what sub you purchased? I thought we had caught everyone from both places but I am not seeing you have a premium membership at the moment.



I donated through the gofundme at the end of September. I sent Dawn a pm with my donation information on Jan 14. Let me know if you need any more info. Thanks for all your help!


----------



## boschicka (Feb 12, 2016)

hitchcockblonde said:


> I'm still seeing ads. Not quite as aggressive but I've gotten two of those Tide full page ads today and an olay one last night. Both on mobile.



Same here.


----------



## mkoparanova (Feb 13, 2016)

boschicka said:


> Same here.



+1 
I'm using Chrome.


----------



## Janice (Feb 13, 2016)

boschicka said:


> Same here.





mkoparanova said:


> +1
> I'm using Chrome.



Did you donate to the gofundme or through the subscription system? If it was through the forum can you tell me what sub you purchased? I am not seeing either of you have a premium membership at the moment.


----------



## boschicka (Feb 13, 2016)

Janice said:


> Did you donate to the gofundme or through the subscription system? If it was through the forum can you tell me what sub you purchased? I am not seeing either of you have a premium membership at the moment.



Sent $100 thru Paypal to on October 3rd and put username in the notes as instructed by the Spectra post asking for donations.


----------



## Janice (Feb 13, 2016)

Fixt!


----------



## patentg33k (Feb 16, 2016)

Since you ask, navigation is so slow on this site since the upgrade, when I page through the MAC forums especially it hangs for a while before the forum will display. I miss the 'thanks' buttons. 

I still get error messages when I try to enlarge pictures (on the MAC forums, anyway). 

I would also love the option of HTML posting/editing as in the former version.  It enables us to embed Instagram posts, which the non-html version does not.

I know the transition has been a nightmare I'm sure, thanks for all you do. I find myself coming here much, much less these days because of these technical problems.

Thank you for removing the ads.  Those were awful, horrible and even if they are still there for those who didn't contribute to the re-work, I'd encourage you to remove them unless you are making really serious money from them. I don't think you'll attract long-term users, they were super distracting. Maybe you can find an ad service that isn't so aggressive.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Feb 17, 2016)

patentg33k said:


> Since you ask, navigation is so slow on this site since the upgrade, when I page through the MAC forums especially it hangs for a while before the forum will display. I miss the 'thanks' buttons.
> 
> I still get error messages when I try to enlarge pictures (on the MAC forums, anyway).
> 
> ...



I'd have to agree with this part. They need the ads for revenue; but before my ads were removed, they were so irritating that it was stopping me from coming on the site - I could not come on at all on mobile due to the ads. On PC, the video ads across the top that would drop down drove me insane, and on mobile there would be a pop up type ad that you could never tell when it would come up and was hard to close out of. And it happened on every page.


----------



## Pippilotta (Feb 21, 2016)

Maybe I'm the only one with this problem, but often when I write a comment only half of the letters show up on the screen. 

I also have problems with the emoticons. Sometimes the show up and sometimes not.


----------



## Honi (Feb 21, 2016)

Still getting error messages that I dont have the permission to see images if I click them, even my own.


----------



## Janice (Feb 21, 2016)

Honi said:


> Still getting error messages that I dont have the permission to see images if I click them, even my own.



Does this happen in every forum, or only certain ones?


----------



## Janice (Feb 21, 2016)

Pippilotta said:


> Maybe I'm the only one with this problem, but often when I write a comment only half of the letters show up on the screen.
> 
> I also have problems with the emoticons. Sometimes the show up and sometimes not.



We're trying to figure out what causes this, can you let us know what browser and OS you're using when this occurs?


----------



## Specktra (Feb 21, 2016)

Honi said:


> Still getting error messages that I dont have the permission to see images if I click them, even my own.



Hello.

We apologize for the issues you are facing. Can you please link to a post/thread where this is happening for you?


----------



## Honi (Feb 21, 2016)

Specktra said:


> Hello.
> 
> We apologize for the issues you are facing. Can you please link to a post/thread where this is happening for you?


ALL of the images I uploaded in this comment gives me the same error message http://www.specktra.net/showthread....-2016)/page7?p=2717100&viewfull=1#post2717100


----------



## ztirkazoid (Feb 22, 2016)

Hello -- apologies if this has been answered already on different posts.

- I can't seem to find my old sale post, is there a way to get back the post with the migration process, or do I have to start a brand new post?
- I can't seem to also locate my existing feedback, is that also going to be migrated, or have I lost that as well?

Thanks!


----------



## Janice (Feb 22, 2016)

Janice said:


> Items that were 100% fixed today -
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Items that have been 100% fixed 


Premium subscriptions processing through the backend automatically

Items that we are still working on 

Fixing the upload rotating images (need more feedback on this one)
Fixing not being able to click on thumbnails (need more feedback on this one - what forums is this occurring in? All forums? Please let us know!)
Bringing the Thanks! back ASAP
Bringing back trader feedback (determining if we can import data on transactions from the old platform)

Items that we think have been significantly improved 

Page loading times


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 22, 2016)

"Since you ask, navigation is so slow on this site since the upgrade,  when I page through the MAC forums especially it hangs for a while  before the forum will display."

I'm having the above issue too no matter where I'm at on the site.


----------



## brunettespylove (Feb 25, 2016)

Any update on the email notifications? I'm still not receiving any


----------



## Dawn (Feb 25, 2016)

ztirkazoid said:


> Hello -- apologies if this has been answered already on different posts.
> 
> - I can't seem to find my old sale post, is there a way to get back the post with the migration process, or do I have to start a brand new post?
> - I can't seem to also locate my existing feedback, is that also going to be migrated, or have I lost that as well?
> ...



Here is a link to your sale thread.  http://www.specktra.net/showthread.php/108835-Small-Sale-DC-d-MAC-items-Becca-and-more
Post in the Clearance Bin are removed after they have been inactive for 6 months, so going forward, don't forget to keep it bumped up.  =)

As for feedback, we are still working on that.  I am not sure if we will be able to regain what we had or not. 
Thanks!


----------



## Dawn (Feb 25, 2016)

brunettespylove said:


> Any update on the email notifications? I'm still not receiving any



You should be receiving email notifications for PM's, but your thread subscriptions are set to "Subscribe with no notification".  If you need assistance changing that, PM me.


----------



## Dawn (Feb 26, 2016)

elegant-one said:


> "Since you ask, navigation is so slow on this site since the upgrade,  when I page through the MAC forums especially it hangs for a while  before the forum will display."
> 
> I'm having the above issue too no matter where I'm at on the site.



Does it still seem slow to you?  I noticed a big improvement recently.  Thanks!


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 26, 2016)

Dawn said:


> Does it still seem slow to you?  I noticed a big improvement recently.  Thanks!


Yes, I'm still having that loading page hangup that patentg33k talked about above. Almost like it has to load twice is the only way I can describe it. I'm using Firefox. I am happy that I can upload more photos now  Thanks


----------



## jennyap (Feb 27, 2016)

Dawn said:


> Does it still seem slow to you?  I noticed a big improvement recently.  Thanks!



I've definitely noticed an improvement.


----------



## Dawn (Feb 27, 2016)

jennyap said:


> I've definitely noticed an improvement.



Just curious, are you using Chrome or Firefox?  I always use Chrome.


----------



## jennyap (Feb 27, 2016)

Dawn said:


> Just curious, are you using Chrome or Firefox?  I always use Chrome.



Chrome also. It used to hang as others have described - the page outline (for lack of a better term) would appear, and the full content eg posts or subs list, would take a second or two longer, enough of a difference to be noticeable. Now the lag, if any, is almost indistinguishable.


----------



## BriarRose (Feb 29, 2016)

I'm having the same problems others have had, not being able to click on image thumbnails to enlarge them. Same error message about not having permission to access the page. For me it is happening seemingly only in The Scoop section.

I have also definitely noticed the improvement with page load times. Very nice! Thank y'all for the hard work I imagine must have gone/still be going into all this.


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Feb 29, 2016)

BriarRose said:


> I'm having the same problems others have had, not being able to click on image thumbnails to enlarge them. Same error message about not having permission to access the page. For me it is happening seemingly only in The Scoop section.
> 
> I have also definitely noticed the improvement with page load times. Very nice! Thank y'all for the hard work I imagine must have gone/still be going into all this.



I've noticed that once that particular thread has been moved into Color Collections, you can enlarge the pics to have a look. I understand if it's to deter other people from sharing without owner's permission. But for those who don't share photos at all and just to see the swatch/product, it can be a bit on the irritating side.


----------



## Buffy89 (Feb 29, 2016)

Thanks for everything you've fixed so far!
I tried to upload my picture in the "Operation use it up" thread yesterday, but it was depicted upside down several times I tried. Even when I turned it 180 degrees in my picture editor before uploading, it showed up upside down. I did try it both on my phone (Chrome) and my laptop (Firefox). I'm not complaining, because it't amazing how the site has improved in the past time, but I guess it's good to let you know about this?


----------



## Specktra (Feb 29, 2016)

Honi said:


> ALL of the images I uploaded in this comment gives me the same error message http://www.specktra.net/showthread....-2016)/page7?p=2717100&viewfull=1#post2717100



We have fixed this issue. Please verify


----------



## Honi (Mar 1, 2016)

Specktra said:


> We have fixed this issue. Please verify


Checked that post and a few others in the same thread, no error messages for me now! <3


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Mar 1, 2016)

Tried to post in the Early Buzz and Chris Chang of Poesa Mac threads in The Scoop today and I got a notice that they would be reviewed by a moderator before posting. Is that a mistake or is that going to be the new normal now? I can enlarge pictures in the Early Buzz thread now though so thanks!


----------



## starletta8 (Mar 1, 2016)

I keep getting Error 522, that the site is down. Happened for hours today and intermittently this past week. Has the site actually been down?


----------



## Janice (Mar 1, 2016)

starletta8 said:


> I keep getting Error 522, that the site is down. Happened for hours today and intermittently this past week. Has the site actually been down?



The network host Specktra's server is with experienced a large scale DDoS attack this afternoon. This caused the site to be unavailable for several hours today.


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Mar 2, 2016)

hitchcockblonde said:


> Tried to post in the Early Buzz and Chris Chang of Poesa Mac threads in The Scoop today and I got a notice that they would be reviewed by a moderator before posting. Is that a mistake or is that going to be the new normal now? I can enlarge pictures in the Early Buzz thread now though so thanks!



I'm getting the same thing too


----------



## Mac-Guy (Mar 2, 2016)

Marsha Pomells said:


> I'm getting the same thing too


f

Me too.


----------



## Monsy (Mar 2, 2016)

same happened to me


----------



## Dawn (Mar 2, 2016)

hitchcockblonde said:


> Tried to post in the Early Buzz and Chris Chang of Poesa Mac threads in The Scoop today and I got a notice that they would be reviewed by a moderator before posting. Is that a mistake or is that going to be the new normal now? I can enlarge pictures in the Early Buzz thread now though so thanks!



Hi, we are looking into this issue and will get it resolved as quickly as possible.  Thanks!


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Mar 2, 2016)

Dawn said:


> Hi, we are looking into this issue and will get it resolved as quickly as possible.  Thanks!



Thanks Dawn. I posted in a couple of threads, will we see those posts any time after issue has been sorted???


----------



## Dawn (Mar 2, 2016)

Marsha Pomells said:


> Thanks Dawn. I posted in a couple of threads, will we see those posts any time after issue has been sorted???



I just approved all of them awaiting moderation, so I'll keep checking back so things aren't held up.


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 2, 2016)

Thank you for posting! Your post will not be visible until a moderator has approved it for posting. 			

I'm getting this message too in the Mac thread.


----------



## SassyWonder (Mar 2, 2016)

I can't seem to get my pictures to post vertically. I've resized, flipped and nothing seems to make a difference.


----------



## Rinstar (Mar 2, 2016)

I'm getting the message about a moderator approving my comments as well. Weird!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Mar 3, 2016)

SassyWonder said:


> I can't seem to get my pictures to post vertically. I've resized, flipped and nothing seems to make a difference.



I am having the same problem.


----------



## Janice (Mar 4, 2016)

If you are having issues with the picture rotating, etc please please please either link us to your post this issue is happening in OR post your picture here. We need this information resolve and noone has yet provided it.


----------



## shellygrrl (Mar 4, 2016)

Here's one post (not mine) with the issue...
http://www.specktra.net/showthread.php/113510-All-Things-Beautylish?p=2712981&viewfull=1#post2712981


----------



## Janice (Mar 6, 2016)

Janice said:


> Items that have been 100% fixed
> 
> 
> Premium subscriptions processing through the backend automatically
> ...



We've fixed 

Clicking on images in the scoop now displays the larger image w/o an error message
Moderation rules no longer apply incorrectly to The Scoop

Items that we are still working on

Fixing the upload rotating images (need more feedback on this one)
Bringing the Thanks! back ASAP
Bringing back trader feedback (determining if we can import data on transactions from the old platform)

*For the images being rotated on upload.* _Please_ email the ORIGINAL photo to [email protected]. Photo files contain RAW data that we can use to determine what exactly is causing this issue.


----------



## Buffy89 (Mar 7, 2016)

http://www.specktra.net/showthread.php/105685-Operation-Use-it-up-!-All-welcome!!/page23
It's post number 680 on that page. Sorry for not including a link in my former post here. Thanks for all the work you've done so far! Gonna email the photo to the admin as well.


----------



## Rinstar (Mar 8, 2016)

Thanks for your continued hard work!!! 



Janice said:


> We've fixed
> 
> Clicking on images in the scoop now displays the larger image w/o an error message
> Moderation rules no longer apply incorrectly to The Scoop
> ...


----------



## pruney1 (Mar 9, 2016)

I  paid to have access to the clearance bin and have now had no access for five months- how do I get this fixed! I have asked a few times but am ignored! When I paid I was promised access- but now......


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Mar 9, 2016)

pruney1 said:


> I  paid to have access to the clearance bin and have now had no access for five months- how do I get this fixed! I have asked a few times but am ignored! When I paid I was promised access- but now......



You need to have over 50 posts to access CB.


----------



## pruney1 (Mar 9, 2016)

but I paid A LOT to bypass that


----------



## shellygrrl (Mar 9, 2016)

pruney1 said:


> but I paid A LOT to bypass that



When did you pay? What type of subscription was it? It may have expired.


----------



## Dawn (Mar 9, 2016)

If you could please PM me with the date and amount of donation and email address the payment came from, I can look in to it.  Janice is not available at the moment and she is the one that usually handles all of the memberships.  No one is ignoring you at all.  You previously posted and one of the Moderators promptly asked for some additional info.
Here is a link to the post: http://www.specktra.net/showthread.php/113415-help-please


----------



## Dawn (Mar 14, 2016)

Shars said:


> Is there a way to jump to a specific page number in a thread like on the old system?



This was fixed today.  =)


----------



## Dawn (Mar 14, 2016)

Winthrop44 said:


> When I click on a pic using internet explorer on my desktop all I get is a black screen. Can see them fine in Chrome on my desktop or Safari on my iPad but since I mostly use ie on my desktop it is a problem for me.



Are you still having this issue or has it been resolved?


----------



## Dawn (Mar 14, 2016)

Meryl said:


> I'm trying to update a few things on my sale thread, mostly changing dates and things… and keep getting the following:
> 
> _You have included a total of 195 images in your message. The maximum number that you may include is 30. Please correct the problem and then continue again. _
> 
> Is this true? I want people to see exactly what they are getting beforehand, if they purchase something.



This has been resolved (just in case you haven't tried adding more).  Thanks!


----------



## Dawn (Mar 14, 2016)

Pippilotta said:


> Maybe I'm the only one with this problem, but often when I write a comment only half of the letters show up on the screen.
> 
> I also have problems with the emoticons. Sometimes the show up and sometimes not.



Are you still having this issue?  If so, could you please give us some details as far as what you are using (Phone, Desktop, iPad, etc.) and what browser?  Thanks!


----------



## Shars (Mar 15, 2016)

Dawn said:


> This was fixed today.  =)



Yes, I noticed! Thanks for coming back to let me know, though.


----------



## KMQE716 (Mar 19, 2016)

oops i am so sorry i just emailed before reading the thread. my old username i cannot get into and i know im using the right password. cannot reset bc idk the email i used and if its one ithink it is, i cannot access it. Help me plz i want my old name back


----------



## shellygrrl (Mar 19, 2016)

COMPLEX said:


> oops i am so sorry i just emailed before reading the thread. my old username i cannot get into and i know im using the right password. cannot reset bc idk the email i used and if its one ithink it is, i cannot access it. Help me plz i want my old name back



What was your username before?


----------



## Dawn (Mar 19, 2016)

COMPLEX said:


> oops i am so sorry i just emailed before reading the thread. my old username i cannot get into and i know im using the right password. cannot reset bc idk the email i used and if its one ithink it is, i cannot access it. Help me plz i want my old name back



Please inbox me with your prior username and I should be able to merge the accounts together for you.
Thanks!


----------



## KMQE716 (Mar 19, 2016)

i just sent you a message @dawn ty!


----------



## KMQE716 (Mar 24, 2016)

another question i tried to search it but i don't see it. So did we lose the feedback we gained from selling?


----------



## Dawn (Mar 24, 2016)

KMQE716 said:


> another question i tried to search it but i don't see it. So did we lose the feedback we gained from selling?



As of now, we do not have trader feedback.  It is on our list for the Tech Admin to get to ASAP.  I'm not sure if we will be able to get back what we had or not tho.  Thanks!


----------



## Paperdoll (Apr 3, 2016)

Hi

I am a long time member but no longer a regular poster.  I seem to have lost my access to the Clearance Bins since the migration.  How can I get this reinstated without making another 25 posts?

Thank you!

S


----------



## shellygrrl (Apr 3, 2016)

Paperdoll said:


> Hi
> 
> I am a long time member but no longer a regular poster.  I seem to have lost my access to the Clearance Bins since the migration.  How can I get this reinstated without making another 25 posts?
> 
> ...



Paid subscription.


----------



## Dawn (Apr 4, 2016)

Paperdoll said:


> Hi
> 
> I am a long time member but no longer a regular poster.  I seem to have lost my access to the Clearance Bins since the migration.  How can I get this reinstated without making another 25 posts?
> 
> ...



This has been resolved.


----------



## Mixxi (Apr 16, 2016)

I cannot for the life on me figure out how to change my avatar. I've tried using my phone and ipad (both safari) and my laptop (google chrome). Sorry if I'm missing something really obvious!


----------



## Honi (Apr 16, 2016)

Mixxi said:


> I cannot for the life on me figure out how to change my avatar. I've tried using my phone and ipad (both safari) and my laptop (google chrome). Sorry if I'm missing something really obvious!


http://www.specktra.net/usercp.php and "Edit Avatar".


----------



## Mixxi (Apr 16, 2016)

Honi said:


> http://www.specktra.net/usercp.php and "Edit Avatar".



Thank you!


----------



## Rinstar (Apr 19, 2016)

Maybe this is just me, but I seem to get logged out of Specktra a lot now... anyone else?


----------



## shellygrrl (Apr 20, 2016)

Rinstar said:


> Maybe this is just me, but I seem to get logged out of Specktra a lot now... anyone else?



You should be able to tick a box saying to remember you/keep you logged in, when you log in. Does that not work for you?


----------



## Rinstar (Apr 20, 2016)

shellygrrl said:


> You should be able to tick a box saying to remember you/keep you logged in, when you log in. Does that not work for you?



No, I just checked again, that box is checked. I'll navigate away from the site and come back less than 10 mins later and be logged out. It's not a huge deal, just something I noticed recently.


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 28, 2016)

I cannot seem to find a way to upload a picture to send in a pm. When I click the usual Insert Image box there is a browse computer button to upload on the site, but it is not there in the pm only a url field.


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 28, 2016)

elegant-one said:


> I cannot seem to find a way to upload a picture to send in a pm. When I click the usual Insert Image box there is a browse computer button to upload on the site, but it is not there in the pm only a url field.


YES!!!! Same here...  I've been trying to figure it out. 
Please Help!!!


----------



## Janice (May 1, 2016)

Thanks for reporting the PM upload issue. We've added it to the bug fix list!


----------



## DarylandCarole (May 4, 2016)

I used to be a Senior member under the username Burghchick, but when the site moved I couldn't remember my password.  I tried resetting it several times but I never got the email. So I just created this account, but I hate that I've lost my seniority.  Is there any way to merge the 2 like you did for others?


----------



## Dawn (May 4, 2016)

DarylandCarole said:


> I used to be a Senior member under the username Burghchick, but when the site moved I couldn't remember my password.  I tried resetting it several times but I never got the email. So I just created this account, but I hate that I've lost my seniority.  Is there any way to merge the 2 like you did for others?



Hi, I will PM you right now.  Thanks!


----------



## Jayjayy (Jun 21, 2016)

The MAC Chat forum has a bunch of weird furniture related spam posts. 

And and on a completely unrelated note, when I'm on the desktop the keyboard skips letters. I think I saw an earlier post about it but do you know the cause? Or how to fix it?


----------



## shellygrrl (Jun 21, 2016)

Jayjayy said:


> The MAC Chat forum has a bunch of weird furniture related spam posts.



I've flagged virtually all of them and banned the posters, but since I'm not a mod in that section, I can't delete (read: recycle bin) them.

As for the keyboard thing, what browser are you using?


----------



## Jayjayy (Jun 21, 2016)

shellygrrl said:


> I've flagged virtually all of them and banned the posters, but since I'm not a mod in that section, I can't delete (read: recycle bin) them.
> 
> As for the keyboard thing, what browser are you using?



I use IE11


----------



## shellygrrl (Jun 23, 2016)

Try a different browser, if you can (Chrome or Firefox).


----------



## Janice (Jul 16, 2016)

We've made some Quality of Life improvements to the forum over the weekend! - 



Threads with attachments no longer have a darker background. As much as we appreciate them trying to have their own unique style they're now the same color as the rest of threads.
There are two new links in the header navigation - My topics & Support Specktra. My topics will help you quickly find all of the threads you have created. Support Specktra will take you directly to the page where you can buy a premium membership. Currently Specktra has expenses of $450 USD / mo. those of you who elect to support the site through a premium membership are contributing DIRECTLY to paying those costs.
You can now see the name of the person who sent you a PM. No more guessing who's your mystery admirer.
Multiple page navigation has been improved, you should now be able to clearly see the page numbers on the top right of threads to jump directly to pages.

We continue to tweak the site to get closer to being what we've been used to over the years. Please understand that Specktra needs *your* support to do this. Paying our hosting bill and our wonderful technology admin is a reality, these improvements can only happen when the budget for the site has the funds. I am totally willing to carry the expense as much as I can, but the site conversion last year completely tapped my savings and since traffic to the site is down for the summer advertising revenue simply isn't enough alone. If you've ever considered supporting the site, now is a great time to begin! 

Thanks everyone for your support, you're all in my heart. 

-Janice


----------



## Honi (Jul 16, 2016)

Janice said:


> We've made some Quality of Life improvements to the forum over the weekend! -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im not sure if I just missed it, but is there no "one time donation"-type option so that it would be possible to donate any amount at any time without it being recurring?


----------



## shellygrrl (Jul 16, 2016)

Honi said:


> Im not sure if I just missed it, but is there no "one time donation"-type option so that it would be possible to donate any amount at any time without it being recurring?



Lifetime Supporter is a one-time donation, I think?


----------



## Honi (Jul 16, 2016)

shellygrrl said:


> Lifetime Supporter is a one-time donation, I think?


Well yes, but it is 150 dollars.  "Any amount, any time" was my request you see..


----------



## Janice (Jul 16, 2016)

Premium subscriptions are not reoccurring with the exception of Muffin supporter. Muffin is the only reoccurring (monthly) subscription. The best way to support the site is through a subscription as it's all automated to give you the appropriate rewards on the forum. If you just prefer to make a direct payment to the Specktra paypal business account that email address is [email protected]. Hope this helps!


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 8, 2016)

I'm getting an annoying new pop up in the urls asking for notifications. How do I stop it? Do I just click no notifications?


----------



## ashadams (Aug 8, 2016)

elegant-one said:


> I'm getting an annoying new pop up in the urls asking for notifications. How do I stop it? Do I just click no notifications?



Do you mean the notification from your browser? Or in the Specktra website?

If it is from your browser then there should be a little settings icon you can click on to disable, or yes prefer to not receive notifications from Specktra.net


----------



## Janice (Aug 9, 2016)

While it's totally your choice to allow them, popup notifications will alert you when you have been tagged or mentioned in a thread / post on Specktra. FYI just so it's clear what the allow box is seeking permission to do.


----------



## shellygrrl (Aug 9, 2016)

Is there a way to turn off email notifications if you've been quoted in a post?


----------



## Winthrop44 (Aug 13, 2016)

Hi there, Just want to let y'all know that suddenly the Private Staff Forums are not private. I'm sure you want to fix this ASAP?


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 13, 2016)

shellygrrl said:


> Is there a way to turn off email notifications if you've been quoted in a post?



Yes please! I'm getting these too & they are annoying


----------



## Bingo (Aug 14, 2016)

Thanks [MENTION=5347]Winthrop44[/MENTION], this should be fixed now. Let me know if it is still not working?


We are finding a solution to disable notifications, should have a fix soon. Thanks for your patience!


----------



## Winthrop44 (Aug 14, 2016)

It's fixed.


----------



## Bingo (Aug 15, 2016)

Notifications can now be turned off in your settings panel under user tagging. [MENTION=21522]elegant-one[/MENTION] [MENTION=65477]shellygrrl[/MENTION]


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 15, 2016)

Bingo said:


> Notifications can now be turned off in your settings panel under user tagging.  @elegant-one   @shellygrrl



I got a notification from you!  Thanks, I will do that.


----------



## Naynadine (Aug 15, 2016)

Not sure if it is supposed to be this way, but I keep getting ads that cover a post in the recent activity feed.

.


----------



## Bingo (Aug 16, 2016)

That's strange about the ads, they shouldn't be showing up there. I moved some things around, let me know if it is still a problem?


----------



## Naynadine (Aug 16, 2016)

Bingo said:


> That's strange about the ads, they shouldn't be showing up there. I moved some things around, let me know if it is still a problem?



I'm still getting them.


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Aug 16, 2016)

Naynadine said:


> I'm still getting them.
> 
> View attachment 55880



Im getting those adverts too


----------



## Mazi (Aug 20, 2016)

Hi
Ive forgotten the password of my old account and have requested a new one but have not received an email with a new password,  anyone help? Thanks


----------



## Dawn (Aug 20, 2016)

mazi said:


> Hi
> Ive forgotten the password of my old account and have requested a new one but have not received an email with a new password,  anyone help? Thanks



Hi, please PM me with the old account name.  Thanks!


----------



## Winthrop44 (Aug 30, 2016)

Is search still supposed to work on old content? It doesn't seem to. For example I was trying to search on a Chanel lipstick called Joyeuse which I know we talked about A LOT. Here is a page where it is mentioned...which I actually found by googling.... that does not come up by searching the Chanel forum here directly for posts including the word Joyeuse:

https://www.specktra.net/chanel/100...dstrom-near-anniversary-sale-exclusive-2.html


----------



## shellygrrl (Aug 30, 2016)

That's something that definitely needs fixing.


----------



## lilinah (Sep 2, 2016)

Greetings:

I haven't checked into Specktra for a few months because i've been traveling.

I just want to say thank you so much for the "like" and "thank you" buttons now on the site


----------



## ashadams (Sep 5, 2016)

[MENTION=5347]Winthrop44[/MENTION] yes definitely something we're working on. It's a bit tricky with the VB software but we're getting there!


----------



## Naynadine (Sep 9, 2016)

I noticed that there are social media buttons under every first post of every thread page and was wondering if that is how it's supposed to be?


----------



## shellygrrl (Sep 9, 2016)

Naynadine said:


> View attachment 56311
> 
> 
> I noticed that there are social media buttons under every first post of every thread page and was wondering if that is how it's supposed to be?



I can understand having social media buttons on the first page of a thread, but the placement's a bit bizarre, IMO.


----------



## ashadams (Sep 9, 2016)

Thanks girls, let me check with the development team and follow up


----------



## shellygrrl (Oct 2, 2016)

We're having issues with attachments. If someone clicks on a link, we get an error message: "Invalid Attachment specified. If you followed a valid link, please notify the administrator"

Dior Splendor holiday 2016 collection [post with attachments that comes up with an error]


----------



## Bingo (Oct 2, 2016)

[MENTION=65477]shellygrrl[/MENTION], do you have any more examples of this? Many of the links seem to be working fine but is it just certain attachments?


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 2, 2016)

It's happened quite a lot with posted attachments but unfortunately the one above is the only one we've made note of. I don't remember where the other ones are.


----------



## Bingo (Oct 2, 2016)

Hmm, yeah I can see in that example that the attachment isn't working. If I could tell what type of attachment it was it would help.

Here are some test attachments


----------



## shellygrrl (Oct 3, 2016)

Bingo said:


> [MENTION=65477]shellygrrl[/MENTION], do you have any more examples of this? Many of the links seem to be working fine but is it just certain attachments?





elegant-one said:


> It's happened quite a lot with posted attachments but unfortunately the one above is the only one we've made note of. I don't remember where the other ones are.



I can't remember where the others were, either. I do remember that it was generally with pictures.


----------



## Bingo (Oct 5, 2016)

Let me know if you are able to tell which attachments it is happening to. Otherwise I will look into it and see what I can find. 


Also, we have the advertising back on at the bottom, so let me know if it starts showing up in the middle of the page again and I will remove it. 

Thanks


----------



## Anneri (Oct 7, 2016)

I've a bit of a weird issue - I can't access the whole forum on my iPhone 6se. I can refresh, but that's it. I can't click on anything. Right now I'm on the iPad, but any ideas how to read and comment again when I'm on my phone?


----------



## Bingo (Oct 9, 2016)

Hi [MENTION=47527]Anneri[/MENTION], 

That is a tricky one. Have you tried using a different browser on your phone or clearing your cookies?


----------



## Shars (Oct 28, 2016)

Some other users reported having this problem in one of the MAC threads I think and I seem to be having it also. If I try to quote someone and type, it won't recognise my spacebar and the words flow on without spaces. I can type one word, hit enter for another line and the spacebar will work in the line immediately beneath it but if I just hit enter to go down one space it doesn't recognise the space bar. It's like there has to be typed content in the line above for it to recognise the spacebar. I'm not having it in all the threads but the Mac x Mariah Carey collection thread is one I recall having the issue.


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 28, 2016)

typing to the top line.
I am still having issues with typing & it moves the end of the


----------



## Dawn (Nov 3, 2016)

[MENTION=96587]Shars[/MENTION] & [MENTION=21522]elegant-one[/MENTION], we are looking in to the issue.  Thanks!!


----------



## Bingo (Nov 4, 2016)

Hi everyone, sorry about this one, we are definitely trying to figure it out. Will let you know as soon as we can fix it.


----------



## Bingo (Jan 9, 2017)

Hey everyone, 

I think we've managed to fix this issue, basically it was happening because the text editor was having compatibility issues with this version of Chrome. Can you let me know if there are still issues with using spacebar?


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 9, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> typing to the top line.
> I am still having issues with typing & it moves the end of the



ame issue as above.  
As of earlier today, I was still having the s


----------



## Bingo (Jan 9, 2017)

[MENTION=21522]elegant-one[/MENTION] that's no good, can you explain a little more about the problem?

- Is this the problem where space bar isn't working? or is it a separate issue?
- What browser you are using?
- Where/when this is happening?

If you could try this in a different browser and try clearing your cookies and then see if this problem still happens that would be helpful. 

Thanks


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 9, 2017)

Bingo said:


> @elegant-one  that's no good, can you explain a little more about the problem?
> 
> - Is this the problem where space bar isn't working? or is it a separate issue?
> - What browser you are using?
> ...



's random but happens almost every time I post but there are times it does not do it. It just did it when I hit the space bar after starting my post after the word - it. The space bar works for me so this has to be a different issue.

I use the new Firefox browser. I'll clear the cookies & try Chrome & see what happens. I'm pretty sure that earlier, someone posted that they were using Chrome & it was happening to them as well. 

Thanks
It


----------



## Bingo (Jan 9, 2017)

[MENTION=21522]elegant-one[/MENTION] can you explain what it is that is happening fo you? I can see that there is some trouble with the It showing up at the bottom of the text box and your words being a bit scrambled. However you say space bar is working fine?


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 9, 2017)

Bingo said:


> @elegant-one  can you explain what it is that is happening fo you? I can see that there is some trouble with the It showing up at the bottom of the text box and your words being a bit scrambled. However you say space bar is working fine?



I just start to type a post & all of the sudden it puts what I'm typing next after hitting the space bar up above what I typed first. It didn't do it with this post, so it is random but happens a lot. The space bar works fine for me. It never happens on any other site or typing emails. I hope that helps.


----------



## Bingo (Jan 9, 2017)

Ok thanks, we will look into this further and try to get it fixed asap.


----------



## Bingo (Jan 9, 2017)

Hi [MENTION=21522]elegant-one[/MENTION], it could be an issue with the page not beeing fully loaded before you begin typing. If you start typing before the page and text editor is fully loaded the curser will move to the beginning of the text editor and mess up your sentence. 

Can you try to hold off on typing until the page is fully loaded and see if this helps? Let me know if you are still experiencing problems after this. 

Thanks


----------



## Honi (Jan 9, 2017)

I still have the space bar issue, I use chrome. I cannot use the space bar until I press enter, backspace and then try again. Had the issue yesterday so if it has been fixed since then I might be okay, this post for instance was okay to write.


----------



## Pippilotta (Jan 10, 2017)

I have the issue on and off! Sometimes the space bar doesn't work, somtimes half of the letters just don't show up. I have made an effort writing this. This is how it looks if I write in my normal speed:

"I hve this issu on and off! Somet the Space ba doesn't Work sometimes half of the letters just don't show up".


----------



## Pippilotta (Jan 10, 2017)

Besides, it takes ages from I press "post" till the post is visible on the page.


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 12, 2017)

Bingo said:


> Hi  @elegant-one , it could be an issue with the page not beeing fully loaded before you begin typing. If you start typing before the page and text editor is fully loaded the curser will move to the beginning of the text editor and mess up your sentence.
> 
> Can you try to hold off on typing until the page is fully loaded and see if this helps? Let me know if you are still experiencing problems after this.
> 
> Thanks



didn't ....well shoot, I was just going to post that I didn't have the issue yesterday or this morning LOL...ugh!!!
Hmm, I'm sure that the page has completely loaded before I type. I


----------



## Winthrop44 (Jan 21, 2017)

I noticed over the past several months that I was repeatedly getting a Trojan downloader on my desktop computer that had to be removed by my antivirus program.  Since coming here only on my iPad and iPhone for the past few weeks I no longer have this problem on my desktop. It could be a coincidence but I go to a limited number of sites on my desktop and not coming here is the only thing I changed.


----------



## Bingo (Jan 22, 2017)

Hi [MENTION=5347]Winthrop44[/MENTION], thanks for letting us know. Will look into this straight away and make sure it is all cleaned up.


----------



## Bingo (Jan 22, 2017)

Is anyone still experiencing issues with typing in their text and using spacebar?


----------



## Shars (Jan 22, 2017)

Bingo said:


> Is anyone still experiencing issues with typing in their text and using spacebar?



I haven't had any issues recently!


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 22, 2017)

I did yesterday but not today.


----------



## Bingo (Jan 22, 2017)

[MENTION=5347]Winthrop44[/MENTION] - we've done a scan and can't find anything on the site. Google scans the site and lets us know as well if there are any problems. 
 [MENTION=21522]elegant-one[/MENTION] - what was the issue you were having yesterday? Was it that spacebar wasn't working after you hit enter?


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 22, 2017)

Bingo said:


> @Winthrop44  - we've done a scan and can't find anything on the site. Google scans the site and lets us know as well if there are any problems.
> @elegant-one  - what was the issue you were having yesterday? Was it that spacebar wasn't working after you hit enter?



The same issue like I posted about before where it puts the typing up above where I first start typing a sentence. Mine is not the spacebar issue.


----------



## Sabrin (Jan 25, 2017)

Hi. I'm new here. So I'm trying to upload a profile picture but nothing happens. I go to settings/edit profile picture/ upload image.  I choose a file then the name of it appears in the line next to a choose a file button but when I press save changes nothing happens. No image. How can I fix this?


----------



## shellygrrl (Jan 26, 2017)

Sabrin said:


> Hi. I'm new here. So I'm trying to upload a profile picture but nothing happens. I go to settings/edit profile picture/ upload image.  I choose a file then the name of it appears in the line next to a choose a file button but when I press save changes nothing happens. No image. How can I fix this?



What's the file size of the picture? What's its width and height in pixels? There's a max limit. It may be too big.



> Note: The maximum size of your custom image is 250 by 350 pixels or 393.0 KB (whichever is smaller).


----------



## Sabrin (Jan 27, 2017)

I've tried different photos of different sizes all less than 250 by 350 pixels or 393 kb.


----------



## shellygrrl (Jan 27, 2017)

Try uploading it elsewhere (Photobucket, Tinypic, Imgur, et al), and copying and pasting the direct link (Option 1 of Custom Avatar).


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 30, 2017)

Since the forum came back a few hours ago, I haven't been able to upload any pictures. 

It just says "this is not a valid image file". I'm trying to upload a jpg file, same as always. Thanks.


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Jan 31, 2017)

Bingo said:


> Is anyone still experiencing issues with typing in their text and using spacebar?



Yes. I have to type message elsewhere and copy and paste or it does not work properly.


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Jan 31, 2017)

Anitacska said:


> Since the forum came back a few hours ago, I haven't been able to upload any pictures.
> 
> It just says "this is not a valid image file". I'm trying to upload a jpg file, same as always. Thanks.



I also cannot upload any pictures. Not to my sales thread or even to a pm message. No pics will upload.


----------



## jennyap (Feb 2, 2017)

More picture problems - my avatar seems to have disappeared!


----------



## Bingo (Feb 2, 2017)

Hi [MENTION=83019]jennyap[/MENTION], will look into this. Are you able to upload a new avatar at all?


----------



## jennyap (Feb 2, 2017)

Bingo said:


> Hi @jennyap, will look into this. Are you able to upload a new avatar at all?



I'm not sure, haven't been on my home PC to try but I'll let you know when I get a chance. Weird though as I didn't do anything!


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 6, 2017)

[MENTION=104517]Bingo[/MENTION] I still can't upload pictures over 1 MB! Could you please fix this? It's such a pain having to resize pictures before I can post them. Thanks.


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Feb 6, 2017)

Is there any way that when you upload a profile picture, that a rotate option is available.


----------



## jennyap (Feb 6, 2017)

Bingo said:


> Hi @jennyap, will look into this. Are you able to upload a new avatar at all?



I uploaded a new avatar successfully, still not sure what happened to the old one but it was probably time for a change anyway!


----------



## Winthrop44 (Feb 9, 2017)

All of a sudden i am unable to upload a photo from my iPad. I can select the photo, etc but when I try to upload I get the message database error. This started last week for me. Others have mentioned not being able to upload photos as well over the last couple of days.....I think the comments may have been in the Tom Ford discussion thread.


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 9, 2017)

Is anyone actually going to sort out this photo uploading problem???


----------



## Bingo (Feb 9, 2017)

Hi Girls,

Sorry that this is still an issue, it is a bit strange. Will continue to look into it this weekend and update as soon as possible to get this fixed!


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 9, 2017)

I'm also still having the same typing issues. My ipad doesn't work well with the site


----------



## Bingo (Feb 9, 2017)

Hey guys, I am looking into these issues. Here's an update:

1) For the "typing issues on iPad", can you tell me are you running the latest iOS software, and what browser you're using (Safari or Chrome). I've personally tried typing on iPad and its working fine. I am actually replying right now from my iPad.

2) For the "photo uploading issues", I have replicated the uploading issue on my iPad so will now look into fixing it.

Thanks


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 10, 2017)

Bingo said:


> Hey guys, I am looking into these issues. Here's an update:
> 
> 1) For the "typing issues on iPad", can you tell me are you running the latest iOS software, and what browser you're using (Safari or Chrome). I've personally tried typing on iPad and its working fine. I am actually replying right now from my iPad.
> 
> ...



Just to clarify, I'm having issues with uploading photos from my computer, not tablet. I use Google Chrome fyi.


----------



## Anneri (Feb 15, 2017)

Winthrop44 said:


> All of a sudden i am unable to upload a photo from my iPad. I can select the photo, etc but when I try to upload I get the message database error. This started last week for me. Others have mentioned not being able to upload photos as well over the last couple of days.....I think the comments may have been in the Tom Ford discussion thread.



Same for me with my iPhone!


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Feb 16, 2017)

Winthrop44 said:


> All of a sudden i am unable to upload a photo from my iPad. I can select the photo, etc but when I try to upload I get the message database error. This started last week for me. Others have mentioned not being able to upload photos as well over the last couple of days.....I think the comments may have been in the Tom Ford discussion thread.



I haven't been able to upload pictures for about a week. I get the same database error.


----------



## Monsy (Feb 16, 2017)

same with me. i tried uploading from my phone and computer and i always get database eror


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 16, 2017)

This is seriously ridiculous now! Still unable to upload photos over about 900 KB. Is anyone actually going to fix this???


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Feb 16, 2017)

Having the same issue with uploading photos.


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 2, 2017)

I uploaded a bunch of photos yesterday & I've never had issues doing this. Today I CANNOT. It acts like its going to load them & then it just stops.

AND, I'm still having the typing issue!!!

No one is paying attention to any of this....


----------



## Monsy (Mar 2, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> I uploaded a bunch of photos yesterday & I've never had issues doing this. Today I CANNOT. It acts like its going to load them & then it just stops.
> 
> AND, I'm still having the typing issue!!!
> 
> *No one is paying attention to any of this...*.




the worst


----------



## shellygrrl (Mar 2, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> I uploaded a bunch of photos yesterday & I've never had issues doing this. Today I CANNOT. It acts like its going to load them & then it just stops.



Sounds like an internet connection issue on your end to me?



> AND, I'm still having the typing issue!!!
> 
> No one is paying attention to any of this....



I wonder if it's less them not paying attention regarding the typing thing and more like it's something they can't fix, but they don't want to admit it.


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 2, 2017)

No, everyone is having the issue that they cannot load photos any more. It's not on my end. This thread alone has post after post that no one can upload photos.


----------



## shellygrrl (Mar 2, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> No, everyone is having the issue that they cannot load photos any more. It's not on my end. This thread alone has post after post that no one can upload photos.



The way you described it does make it sound like it's a connection issue. Others who've had trouble uploading have gotten error messages.

Quick test...


----------



## shellygrrl (Mar 2, 2017)

And now a test with a larger size photo...




(Yes, it shrank it down for the post, but it still uploaded.)

For those of you who can't upload here, I recommend (for the moment, at least) hosting your pics externally -- Photobucket, Tinypic, Imgur, one of those places. You can upload pics there, and they'll give you BB code to copy and paste into your posts here.


----------



## Bingo (Mar 2, 2017)

Sorry about these issues again, we had seemed to sort it out and it worked from our end but perhaps it needs to be tested more extensively. Looking into it more to make sure it gets fixed for good, sorry for how long it is taking and thank you for your patience


----------



## Monsy (Mar 2, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> I uploaded a bunch of photos yesterday & I've never had issues doing this. Today I CANNOT. It acts like its going to load them & then it just stops.
> 
> AND, I'm still having the typing issue!!!
> 
> *No one is paying attention to any of this...*.




the worst


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 2, 2017)

Bingo said:


> Sorry about these issues again, we had seemed to sort it out and it worked from our end but perhaps it needs to be tested more extensively. Looking into it more to make sure it gets fixed for good, sorry for how long it is taking and thank you for your patience



I just tried to upload my photos again from a brand new laptop with great connection & it still failed. I just uploaded my photos yesterday successfully so something change from then until today??? It's really frustrating because people here depend on swatch photos. I do not believe the problem is on my end. I have never ever had issues uploading my photos. Everyone has been complaining about it. I hope you can figure it out quickly because we really depend on this here.

FYI - I use the option to upload/browse photos from my computer. Its very quick & easy to do that way & I prefer to continue to use that method. I also think that we need more communication about the issues/resolve.

Do you have an allocation/limit as to storage limit here? Could that be the problem?


----------



## lipstickaddict (Mar 2, 2017)

Monsy said:


> same with me. i tried uploading from my phone and computer and i always get database eror



I'm having the exact same issue


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 2, 2017)

Definitely not a connection issue. I can upload the same photo to Facebook. If it's less than 1 MB, it's fine, but anything bigger, I have to resize it, which is annoying.


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 3, 2017)

I can browse my photos & it inserts the image in the open field to the right of the browse button, but when I hit the upload  to the site it doesn't do anything. It's like it's not passing the information to the site.

PLEASE can we get this fixed ASAP!!!? If this issue is not rectified very quickly, it will be detrimental to this site.


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 5, 2017)

Is there a storage quota for photos? Someone suggested that if you have a limit, than maybe that's why I cannot upload anymore pics.

I really wish there was some help/communication about this.


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 5, 2017)

My tech smart hubs figure out what the problem is. It is a resizing issue. Your button with the tree USED to resize the photos - obviously something is wrong with it. I had to resize the photos - I did 800 - not sure what the tree upload button used to do. It is a PAIN to have to resize the photos & then upload. It was so much easier when the tree button WORKED & did it for you.

UGH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 14, 2017)

STILL can't upload larger pictures! This really is a joke now!


----------



## Dawn (Mar 14, 2017)

Anitacska said:


> STILL can't upload larger pictures! This really is a joke now!



So sorry this has been going on for so long.  [MENTION=104517]Bingo[/MENTION] we REALLY need your help here.  Unfortunately, this is out of my hands, as well as the Vet Mods and Mods.


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 14, 2017)

Dawn, I am so far from a tech mind. But my hubs figured out that it was (at least for me), a sizing issue. I've always used the tree icon/button & it resized my photos from my folders/albums every time. But, I don't think it's doing that anymore so I had to resize them myself & then they would upload using the tree button. Maybe the uploader isn't working correctly anymore like it used to.

Also, I am still getting that typing issue that others & myself have mentioned being a problem..many times.

I have to say, having been here almost 10 years, that it is extremely disappointing that many of us feel like no one has listened to us at all


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 14, 2017)

Yes, it is definitely a sizing issue. I'm sick and tired of having to resize every picture I want to upload. I'm also extremely disappointed nobody cares about this.


----------



## Dawn (Mar 14, 2017)

I completely understand your frustration.  You all have contributed so much to Specktra!  If I knew what settings to change, trust me, I would have done it the first time you posted.  I'm subscribed to this thread and any other of the "issues" threads and get them emailed to me and I see them right away.  As a long time staff member here, I too am pretty disappointed.  I have put in over 10 years of my own time, helping Specktra.  Sad times indeed.  Quite frustrating as well.  So sorry there isn't something else I can do, aside from alert the powers that be about it AGAIN.  Not trying to throw anyone under the bus here, but enough is enough.  THIS NEEDS TO GET FIXED if Specktra is going to have any future.


----------



## shellygrrl (Mar 15, 2017)

Dawn said:


> If I knew what settings to change, trust me, I would have done it the first time you posted.



Dittoing this, especially. I think if any of us mods and admins could have done anything to fix things, we would have done it already.

I still think the typing issue is not something that's fixable by the backend team. I think it's just one of those weird, inexplicable annoyances that happens, for which no one is to blame. (I actually noticed this on a different site recently. It happened when I was switching back and forth between that site (I'll call it Site A) and a different site (Site B) where I was doing some copy-and-paste stuff. I would copy something from Site B, return to Site A, and the typing cursor would return to the beginning of the text box and not to the point where I left off.)

On image sizing, here's another tip: A page or two back I did a couple of image upload tests. The second image I uploaded had a width of 800 pixels, even though the software shrank it down to display it within the post (you can click on it and see it in full size). Before Specktra changed hands and forum software, 800 pixels was the maximum width allowed for image uploads. I think the maximum height was 530 pixels. If you stick within that range, you should be fine to upload here.


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 16, 2017)

shellygrrl said:


> Dittoing this, especially. I think if any of us mods and admins could have done anything to fix things, we would have done it already.
> 
> I still think the typing issue is not something that's fixable by the backend team. I think it's just one of those weird, inexplicable annoyances that happens, for which no one is to blame. (I actually noticed this on a different site recently. It happened when I was switching back and forth between that site (I'll call it Site A) and a different site (Site B) where I was doing some copy-and-paste stuff. I would copy something from Site B, return to Site A, and the typing cursor would return to the beginning of the text box and not to the point where I left off.)
> 
> On image sizing, here's another tip: A page or two back I did a couple of image upload tests. The second image I uploaded had a width of 800 pixels, even though the software shrank it down to display it within the post (you can click on it and see it in full size). Before Specktra changed hands and forum software, 800 pixels was the maximum width allowed for image uploads. I think the maximum height was 530 pixels. If you stick within that range, you should be fine to upload here.



I don't have issues with typing, but I disagree on the image issues. I've never ever had to resize my pictures before and I've been using this forum for 7 years.

Also we used to be able to upload several pictures in one go and now it's only one at a time. This site has gone downhill a lot in the last couple of years.


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 16, 2017)

Anitacska said:


> I don't have issues with typing, but I disagree on the image issues. I've never ever had to resize my pictures before and I've been using this forum for 7 years.
> 
> Also we used to be able to upload several pictures in one go and now it's only one at a time. This site has gone downhill a lot in the last couple of years.



This, exactly. I won't post anymore pics until this is fixed. It's waaaay too time consuming to resize each photo, put them into a folder & then upload.


----------



## Bingo (Mar 16, 2017)

Hi everyone, sorry about this issue with the pictures. We keep having a fix for it but then it doesn't seem to be working. A lot of is is because the vbulletin software is not cooperating. This will be fixed as soon as we can. I would like this fixed as soon as possible too!


----------



## Bingo (Mar 18, 2017)

Testing Large PNG


----------



## Bingo (Mar 18, 2017)

Hi, 

My name's Simon, Bingo is letting me use his account so I can look into the a couple of the issues including the image upload one. I think I know the issue with the images (Its not the forum itself but the size of the images causing the database to fall over when processing them) and have sent him a fix to pass onto the server admin which when its implemented should fix it.

Anyway I'm posting this to ask if you could email me as attachments (as if you embed them inline many email clients will resize them before sending) some of the images that have been tripping the uploader up so when the change is made I can test them.

Please send all images to [email protected]

Thanks,

- Simon


----------



## Monsy (Mar 18, 2017)

can we have gallery back in each thread?


----------



## Corally (Mar 18, 2017)

Monsy said:


> can we have gallery back in each thread?



Ditto! I really miss that feature.


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 18, 2017)

Bingo said:


> Hi,
> 
> My name's Simon, Bingo is letting me use his account so I can look into the a couple of the issues including the image upload one. I think I know the issue with the images (Its not the forum itself but the size of the images causing the database to fall over when processing them) and have sent him a fix to pass onto the server admin which when its implemented should fix it.
> 
> ...



I can't send you those pictures as I've resized them all to upload here, but basically anything over 950 KB wouldn't upload.


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 18, 2017)

Monsy said:


> can we have gallery back in each thread?



Yes! And be able to upload more than one picture at a time would be nice! We used to be able to.


----------



## Bingo (Mar 20, 2017)

Testing Upload Fix


----------



## Bingo (Mar 20, 2017)




----------



## Bingo (Mar 20, 2017)




----------



## Bingo (Mar 20, 2017)

Ok the fix has been made and I've tested it on a number of devices and browsers and it all seems to be working.  If any of you want to test to make sure that would be great.

Now onto the *Keyboard Issue.  *I haven't been able to recreate this so could those who are having the issue please reply with the following information



Device and Operating system used (Build Number of the OS will also be useful. On a Mac you access this the Apple and then About this Mac, On Windows on the keyboard press the Windows Key + R and then in the dialogue box that loads type winver and press enter. On iOS its in Settings -> General and look for where it says version. And on Android goto Settings -> About Device and look for Android Version


The Browser being used. A build number will also be useful here. On Safari (except on iOS. Don't think you can look it up on iOS). Look for About Safari in the menu brand its in there, Chrome on any device you need to click settings and then choose About. Internet Explorer click the gear icon and choose About. Microsoft Edge click settings and its at the bottom of the settings panel. Should be similar in any other browser


How were you trying to post, using the Quick Reply or the Full reply when you click go Advanced


Did you quote a post


Any other info you can provide that you feel may be relevant

Thanks

- Simon


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 20, 2017)

Thank you! I've just tried to upload a picture that's 2.66 MB and it worked, so yay!

The only time I have issues with typing is when I'm replying to a private message and the space bar doesn't register when I'm typing. I can go back and insert spaces between words, but not when typing continuously. 

I'm using a desktop computer, Windows 7, Chrome [FONT=&quot]Version 56.0.2924.87.[/FONT]


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 20, 2017)

On the typing issue, it happens to me frequently. It happens when I quote or not quote, using the quick reply/regular posting - not advanced.
I'm on an HP laptop using Vista the newest version of Firefox.  It is random & does not happen all the time. It does not happen to me anywhere else.


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 22, 2017)

YAY! The photo uploader works again - THANKS!!!!


----------



## Anneri (Mar 23, 2017)

Sorry, still can't upload any pics from my iphone 5. [MENTION=104517]Bingo[/MENTION]


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 23, 2017)

Anneri said:


> Sorry, still can't upload any pics from my iphone 5. @Bingo



Why don't you upload them to Dropbox or something similar and then post from a laptop? That's what I do, I find it easier to do it from a computer anyway.


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 23, 2017)

Burberry Beauty

The above link is where I had that typing issue today. I was quoting a post.


----------



## Bingo (Mar 24, 2017)

Anneri said:


> Sorry, still can't upload any pics from my iphone 5. @Bingo



I tested on a number of iOS devices without any issue. What error are you getting?

- Simon


----------



## Bingo (Mar 24, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> Burberry Beauty
> 
> The above link is where I had that typing issue today. I was quoting a post.


Tried quoting every single post on that thread (and the last 3 pages of this one too) in both Chrome and Firefox on both Windows and MacOS and couldn't recreate it which makes fixing it tough as anything I do is just a shot in the dark which I can't then confirm if it's fixed it.

A couple more questions. Do you have any browser plugins installed and if so what? Also if you click settings at the top of the site and then in the sidebar click general settings what is your editor set as.

- Simon


----------



## Anneri (Mar 24, 2017)

None. That's the weird thing about it. I click on upload, and - nothing happens.


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 24, 2017)

Bingo said:


> Tried quoting every single post on that thread (and the last 3 pages of this one too) in both Chrome and Firefox on both Windows and MacOS and couldn't recreate it which makes fixing it tough as anything I do is just a shot in the dark which I can't then confirm if it's fixed it.
> 
> A couple more questions. Do you have any browser plugins installed and if so what? Also if you click settings at the top of the site and then in the sidebar click general settings what is your editor set as.
> 
> - Simon



. There are about 6 of them. <-----well, it just happened again. It seems to happen when I click the back button to correct spelling or add something.
It says enhanced interface. I'll have to check on the plugins


----------



## Bingo (Mar 24, 2017)

Testing iOS upload again


----------



## Bingo (Mar 24, 2017)

Anneri said:


> None. That's the weird thing about it. I click on upload, and - nothing happens.



Just tried again and it worked fine (although the image I uploaded was rotated in the thumbnail creation)

Try clearing your safari website data (Settings -> Safari -> clear history and website data) as it sounds like it may be a corrupted cache

- Simon


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 25, 2017)

Why does it say ACCESS DENIED when we post a link?


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 25, 2017)

I just tried it, it doesn't say that for me.


----------



## shellygrrl (Mar 25, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> Why does it say ACCESS DENIED when we post a link?



A little while back something was changed on the backend so when we post links they give us a website's title text (this is what you'd see at the top of your browser's tab, if you're on a computer) as the link text instead of the visible URL (what shows up in the browser's address bar). And once in a blue moon, that's what happens. (I think it's happened only a couple of times on here.)

You can always edit your post and change the text portion (this is if you're not using the WYSIWYG/Enhanced editor):

[ url="this is the website address" ]this is the text you'd want to change[ /url ] (no spaces, of course.)


----------



## Bingo (Mar 26, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> . There are about 6 of them. <-----well, it just happened again. It seems to happen when I click the back button to correct spelling or add something.
> It says enhanced interface. I'll have to check on the plugins



Could you try changing your editor to the standard one for a few days. It won't format your replies in the box as you edit them but it might help me track down where the issue is happening

- Simon


----------



## Bingo (Mar 26, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> Why does it say ACCESS DENIED when we post a link?



If it happens again can you screenshot the page showing the error and upload it here please. (On windows search for an application called Snipping Tool to capture and save your screenshot.Its a built in tool in vista and later)

- Simon


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 26, 2017)

Bingo said:


> If it happens again can you screenshot the page showing the error and upload it here please. (On windows search for an application called Snipping Tool to capture and save your screenshot.Its a built in tool in vista and later)
> 
> - Simon


Will this work:

MAC Metallic Lips (March 23, 2017)

First post on that page.

And, I'll try the standard editor. Thanks


----------



## Bingo (Mar 31, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> Will this work:
> 
> MAC Metallic Lips (March 23, 2017)
> 
> ...



Any update on if switching editors has helped?


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 31, 2017)

Bingo said:


> Any update on if switching editors has helped?



It still did it intermittently like before. It mostly does it in a quoted reply & when I hit the back button to correct a spelling error.


----------



## Bingo (Mar 31, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> It still did it intermittently like before. It mostly does it in a quoted reply & when I hit the back button to correct a spelling error.


Wait how are you clicking the back button to fix spelling errors? You said you were using quick reply which would actually take you away from the thread you were posting on. Are you sure you are using quick reply?  

- Simon


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 31, 2017)

Bingo said:


> Wait how are you clicking the back button to fix spelling errors? You said you were using quick reply which would actually take you away from the thread you were posting on. Are you sure you are using quick reply?
> 
> - Simon



Well, I thought I switched it.


----------



## Bingo (Apr 2, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> Well, I thought I switched it.



I think we may be having some crossed wires. There are two ways to post a reply, quick reply and advanced reply

Quick reply is like below where the reply box is either below the post you are replying to or at the bottom of the thread




Advanced is like follows where its on its own page


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 2, 2017)

You mean I got my wires crossed  I got it.


----------



## Bingo (Apr 4, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> You mean I got my wires crossed  I got it.



So which method of posting are you using when you get the issue?


----------



## Monsy (Apr 4, 2017)

Uploaded photos are again sideways.


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 4, 2017)

Bingo said:


> So which method of posting are you using when you get the issue?



After testing it for a few days, the problem is only in the quick reply.


----------



## Bingo (Apr 5, 2017)

Monsy said:


> Uploaded photos are again sideways.



That's not really a forum issue but rather the camera taking the photo thats the problem. Some of them, mainly camera's on phones and especially the iPhone 'cheat' when it comes to changing a photo's orientation during the shooting of it. Rather than actually orientating the image it shoots them all in portrait with the home button being the bottom, then in the EXIF data it tells the device how it should be orientated. The problem is many pieces of software can't read the EXIF data so it uses the raw orientation. I'm not sure if its possible to use a plugin to read the EXIF data and sort out the orientation of images

- Simon


----------



## Bingo (Apr 9, 2017)

test test


----------



## Bingo (Apr 9, 2017)

Monsy said:


> Uploaded photos are again sideways.



Can you try uploading a few of the problem images again?


----------



## Monsy (Apr 10, 2017)

every image is a problem


----------



## Monsy (Apr 10, 2017)

Bingo said:


> That's not really a forum issue but rather the camera taking the photo thats the problem. Some of them, mainly camera's on phones and especially the iPhone 'cheat' when it comes to changing a photo's orientation during the shooting of it. Rather than actually orientating the image it shoots them all in portrait with the home button being the bottom, then in the EXIF data it tells the device how it should be orientated. The problem is many pieces of software can't read the EXIF data so it uses the raw orientation. I'm not sure if its possible to use a plugin to read the EXIF data and sort out the orientation of images
> 
> - Simon


i do not have iphone

it happened both when trying to upload from my android phone and from the computer (photos that were not taken with phone but my nikon camera)


----------



## Bingo (Apr 12, 2017)

Monsy said:


> i do not have iphone
> 
> it happened both when trying to upload from my android phone and from the computer (photos that were not taken with phone but my nikon camera)



I didn't say only iPhones though, they are the worst culprit as its an issue on every iPhone but I said its mainly (but not only) a phone problem. If your device cheats when it comes orientation and rather than orienting the image it just writes metadata about the orientation and relies on the software to orientate based on this metadata then you have issues with any software that can't use this metadata, web platforms such as vBulletin especially are prone to this.

Anyway if you could upload some of the problem images to this thread that would be appreciated


----------



## Bingo (Apr 15, 2017)

#testing Just testing is hashtags are turned on


----------



## jennyap (May 12, 2017)

OOoh, I notice we have a gallery again, this is very exciting, thank you! 

However I think it needs a bit of tweaking still (may be browser-specific) as it seems like images are being 'squished' to fit into the space which is resulting in some fairly weird distortions in some cases. Example attached...


----------



## Anitacska (May 12, 2017)

Unfortunately it seems that the addition of the gallery is making some threads not load or take forever to load. I can't even load the Nail Polish Discussion thread on my phone, it just keeps crashing. On the PC it takes forever, I suspect it's because there are a lot of pictures in that thread, it's been going for several years, there must be thousands! Please sort it out asap! [MENTION=104517]Bingo[/MENTION]


----------



## elegant-one (May 12, 2017)

Yes, I can't get the pages to load when I come here now. It's like dialup. Plus, it's messing up quoting & thanking buttons.


----------



## Bingo (May 12, 2017)

Ok thanks for the feedback everyone, yes it must be that the image gallery is overloaded when loading images from too far back. Will get this fixed asap.


----------



## SimonW (May 14, 2017)

Limited it to the last 20. Is that any better?

I'll add a feature so you can click a link and see all the images on a separate page if you want to see them all


----------



## Anitacska (May 14, 2017)

SimonW said:


> Limited it to the last 20. Is that any better?
> 
> I'll add a feature so you can click a link and see all the images on a separate page if you want to see them all



It's loading fine for me, so it sounds like a good compromise.


----------



## elegant-one (May 14, 2017)

Nope, it's still super slow loading for me & I can't quote peeps now.


----------



## awickedshape (May 15, 2017)

Also slow to load for me. 
Glad to have the gallery back in some form. The placement is just a bit weird for me on mobile and some images appear like this:


----------



## swakefield (May 15, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> Nope, it's still super slow loading for me & I can't quote peeps now.



I'm pretty sure some of these issues are at your end. Quoting is working fine on any browser I try. What plugins are you running on your Firefox install?


----------



## elegant-one (May 15, 2017)

Umm, no it's not an issue on my end as others were having difficulties at the same time & happened with the new gallery update. The quoting is working for me today.


----------



## Anitacska (May 15, 2017)

It's working fine for me both on the computer and my phone. I use Google Chrome on both.


----------



## elegant-one (May 15, 2017)

It's working better now for me too


----------



## SimonW (May 15, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> Also slow to load for me.
> Glad to have the gallery back in some form. The placement is just a bit weird for me on mobile and some images appear like this:
> 
> View attachment 60099


What browser is that?


----------



## awickedshape (May 15, 2017)

SimonW said:


> What browser is that?



Google Chrome (Android mobile)


----------



## SimonW (May 15, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> Google Chrome (Android mobile)



What phone as I've tried it on multiple ones and its rendering fine on chrome (It renders slightly wrong on mobile firefox but not as much as it is for you)


----------



## awickedshape (May 15, 2017)

SimonW said:


> What phone as I've tried it on multiple ones and its rendering fine on chrome (It renders slightly wrong on mobile firefox but not as much as it is for you)



Samsung Galaxy S6


----------



## SimonW (May 16, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> Umm, no it's not an issue on my end as others were having difficulties at the same time & happened with the new gallery update. The quoting is working for me today.



I wasn't talking about the initial slowness though that multiple people were reporting. You have been the only one who has reported problems with quoting. And since the change to only show the last 20 images you are the only one who has reported slowness. Its why I said I think some of the issues you personally are having may be something at your end


----------



## SimonW (May 16, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> Samsung Galaxy S6


I've made a change, I'm not sure if it would have fixed anything as I haven't been able to recreate it in the first place so if you could let me know if its made any difference that would be great


----------



## awickedshape (May 16, 2017)

SimonW said:


> I've made a change, I'm not sure if it would have fixed anything as I haven't been able to recreate it in the first place so if you could let me know if its made any difference that would be great



I checked out a couple of threads. In one thread a couple of photos took much longer to load than others but they did load fully so it should be ok


----------



## Shars (May 17, 2017)

Is there any way that the pictures in the gallery can be linked to the original post, i.e. I can click on the picture and it would take me to the original post? I believe that was an option before but not sure if it's something we can have again.


----------



## SimonW (May 18, 2017)

Shars said:


> Is there any way that the pictures in the gallery can be linked to the original post, i.e. I can click on the picture and it would take me to the original post? I believe that was an option before but not sure if it's something we can have again.



Not right away (But I have made it so you can open the image full size in a new window by clicking it) as vBulletin doesn't have a showpost function in vBulletin4 as they prefer people going to the post inside the thread which to access it that way would slow the script down a fair bit. I would have to code a custom showpost script to make that viable. When I get a moment I will have a look into that though


----------



## Shars (May 18, 2017)

SimonW said:


> Not right away (But I have made it so you can open the image full size in a new window by clicking it) as vBulletin doesn't have a showpost function in vBulletin4 as they prefer people going to the post inside the thread which to access it that way would slow the script down a fair bit. I would have to code a custom showpost script to make that viable. When I get a moment I will have a look into that though



Oh ok. Well we're just glad to have the gallery back so anything more would be cherry on top! Thanks again.


----------



## SimonW (May 26, 2017)

Shars said:


> Oh ok. Well we're just glad to have the gallery back so anything more would be cherry on top! Thanks again.



Is this what you want? Give it a try (and if others can test it on other threads that would be great)


----------



## Anitacska (May 27, 2017)

SimonW said:


> Is this what you want? Give it a try (and if others can test it on other threads that would be great)



Since we can only see the last 20 pictures in the thread, it's not that useful imo. I can just scroll back a page and see all 20 images in the thread anyway. What would be better if we could have this with the older images (from the display all images bit). At the moment they're not linked to the original post. Can that be done?


----------



## Shars (May 27, 2017)

SimonW said:


> Is this what you want? Give it a try (and if others can test it on other threads that would be great)



Kind of. I like that we can go straight to the post now but if the picture is too small for the display space, it won't let me click to enlarge the pic first. I'd have to wait until the pop up takes me to the original post and then click on the pic to enlarge it. But if this is the best we can do given the limitations of the forum, it can work for now.


Anitacska said:


> Since we can only see the last 20 pictures in the thread, it's not that useful imo. I can just scroll back a page and see all 20 images in the thread anyway. What would be better if we could have this with the older images (from the display all images bit). At the moment they're not linked to the original post. Can that be done?



I wonder also if the display all images page could look similar to the image display at the bottom of the thread. Where you have the enlarged pic and then all of the thumbnails listed below. That way you could just browse images left to right and up and down without the site sending you to a new page with just the image. As it is, you have to click backspace every time you want to go back to the gallery.

ETA: I don't mind all the pics on the "display all images" being laid out at once. But if you could click and the pic enlarges where it is... similar to when you search google images and you can click on an image, it will enlarge and then offer to take you to the original image (in this case post). I uploaded two screenshots from google images to better explain what I mean.


----------



## SimonW (May 28, 2017)

Anitacska said:


> Since we can only see the last 20 pictures in the thread, it's not that useful imo. I can just scroll back a page and see all 20 images in the thread anyway. What would be better if we could have this with the older images (from the display all images bit). At the moment they're not linked to the original post. Can that be done?



The All Image page now takes you to the post upon click


----------



## SimonW (May 28, 2017)

Shars said:


> Kind of. I like that we can go straight to the post now but if the picture is too small for the display space, it won't let me click to enlarge the pic first. I'd have to wait until the pop up takes me to the original post and then click on the pic to enlarge it. But if this is the best we can do given the limitations of the forum, it can work for now.



It's one or the other unfortunately. If you right click the image and choose open image in new tab though it will open it full size 



> I wonder also if the display all images page could look similar to the image display at the bottom of the thread. Where you have the enlarged pic and then all of the thumbnails listed below. That way you could just browse images left to right and up and down without the site sending you to a new page with just the image. As it is, you have to click backspace every time you want to go back to the gallery.
> ETA: I don't mind all the pics on the "display all images" being laid out at once. But if you could click and the pic enlarges where it is... similar to when you search google images and you can click on an image, it will enlarge and then offer to take you to the original image (in this case post). I uploaded two screenshots from google images to better explain what I mean.



Can't be done the way it is at the bottom of the thread for the same reason we had to limit the number of images on the thread. Many of the options to recreate googles way of doing it may also have the same problem of just being way too slow if there are a lot of images.

I'll look into it though

View attachment 60249


----------



## Anitacska (May 29, 2017)

SimonW said:


> The All Image page now takes you to the post upon click



That's really cool! Thanks for sorting it out!


----------



## Shars (May 29, 2017)

SimonW said:


> It's one or the other unfortunately. If you right click the image and choose open image in new tab though it will open it full size
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok. Thanks for looking into it in any event!


----------



## boschicka (May 30, 2017)

Hi, I have a sale thread in the Clearance Bin.  We used to be able to edit the Thread Title, but I no longer see that option.  I can only change the Title to my post within the the thread.  I need to change the Thread Title to stay relevant with my for sale items.  Is this option gone or am I missing it?
Thank you!


----------



## Dawn (May 31, 2017)

boschicka said:


> Hi, I have a sale thread in the Clearance Bin.  We used to be able to edit the Thread Title, but I no longer see that option.  I can only change the Title to my post within the the thread.  I need to change the Thread Title to stay relevant with my for sale items.  Is this option gone or am I missing it?
> Thank you!



Good Morning!  Unfortunately, that option is no longer available.  Please PM me with a link to your thread and what you'd like the new title to be and I can edit it for you.  (that goes for everyone that uses the Clearance Bin as well).  Thanks!


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 27, 2017)

Hi
I keep editing a photo to change to my profile pic but even though it falls within the parameters I still get a "failed to upload" message. 
Using Google Chrome on Android.


----------



## Bingo (Sep 29, 2017)

Hi [MENTION=95644]awickedshape[/MENTION], sorry for this issue, we are looking into it and hope to have it solved soon. 

Have you had any luck using a computer with a different web browser?



awickedshape said:


> Hi
> I keep editing a photo to change to my profile pic but even though it falls within the parameters I still get a "failed to upload" message.
> Using Google Chrome on Android.


----------



## SimonW (Sep 29, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> Hi
> I keep editing a photo to change to my profile pic but even though it falls within the parameters I still get a "failed to upload" message.
> Using Google Chrome on Android.




Can you email me the image in question to [email protected] please


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 29, 2017)

Bingo said:


> Hi [MENTION=95644]awickedshape[/MENTION], sorry for this issue, we are looking into it and hope to have it solved soon.
> 
> Have you had any luck using a computer with a different web browser?




Right now I only have my mobile available, no laptop etc


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 29, 2017)

SimonW said:


> Can you email me the image in question to [email protected] please



Ok; I just sent the one I started with and my last edited one


----------



## SimonW (Oct 1, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> Ok; I just sent the one I started with and my last edited one



Try now


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 1, 2017)

SimonW said:


> Try now



Eta: Got it!


----------



## miumiuuu (Oct 6, 2017)

[I'm using Chrome 61.0]
I can't access any pages beyond the first one in the MAC Chat subforum! 

https://www.specktra.net/mac-chat-/mac-chat/ gives me the first pageof the latest threads in the MAC Chat discussion subforum, clicking on page 2 [ https://www.specktra.net/mac-chat/index2.html ]and so on gives me... nada. Just an empty subforum. What's up with that?

View of the first page:






Then after clicking on "2":





(note how "MAC Chat" is visible in the sub-sub-forum list, but clicking that takes me back to the first page I can access anyway)

Everywhere else I'm okay with accessing page 2, I checked. Thread Display Options are okay as well, says "show threads from the beginning".


----------



## shellygrrl (Oct 6, 2017)

I'm noticing the same thing (same browser, same version).


----------



## Bingo (Oct 6, 2017)

[MENTION=14366]MiuMiu[/MENTION]u & [MENTION=65477]shellygrrl[/MENTION] thanks for that, it's not showing for me either and seems to be the same with Firefox. Will get that sorted out.


----------



## SimonW (Oct 29, 2017)

[MENTION=65477]shellygrrl[/MENTION] & [MENTION=101959]miumiuuu[/MENTION]

It should now be fixed. Ended up being a simple issue that was really difficult to spot the cause


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 22, 2018)

I have been coming back & forth on the forum via my cell for years now.
I had checked Specktra last week with no issues, however this morning I logged on to the page via my cell & it said my IP address has been banned.

So I am writing this to you via my home laptop. I use my cell everytime I need to post updates or swatches (for Social Media).

Any help?


----------



## Bingo (Jan 22, 2018)

Hi Dolly, 

Will certainly look into this. 

Could you let us know the exact domain name you are visiting? e.g. (https://specktra.net or www.specktra.net) and the browser you are using?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 22, 2018)

Bingo said:


> Hi Dolly,
> 
> Will certainly look into this.
> 
> Could you let us know the exact domain name you are visiting? e.g. (https://specktra.net or www.specktra.net) and the browser you are using?


I am using google chrome & I am visiting www.specktra.net 

I just tried to use the other https://specktra.net & it said the site may be unsafe for my device.

I tried clearing my cookies & deleting all browsing history, nothing has worked.
Sorry for the late reply.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 23, 2018)

Update: it seems to be fixed now! Thank you so much!


----------



## boschicka (Mar 6, 2018)

Hi, the Pat McGrath is showing as locked/closed.


----------



## shellygrrl (Mar 6, 2018)

I just unlocked it. Not sure why/how it got locked. *shrugs*


----------



## Dawn (Mar 6, 2018)

boschicka said:


> Hi, the Pat McGrath is showing as locked/closed.


 @shellygrrl unlocked it.  Thanks for letting us know!!
^^^
(didn't see you responded.  LOL)


----------



## Fidela (Mar 20, 2018)

Heeeey there you know that when I went to the thread - you used to be able to see all the pictures in the thread on the right hand side. I used that very frequently. Is that gone?.. or do I need to enable something to have it  work? The site sure looks pretty.. thank you.


----------



## Dawn (Apr 25, 2018)

Fidela said:


> Heeeey there you know that when I went to the thread - you used to be able to see all the pictures in the thread on the right hand side. I used that very frequently. Is that gone?.. or do I need to enable something to have it  work? The site sure looks pretty.. thank you.



Scroll down to the bottom below the last post on each page.  You should be able to view all of the images there.  Thanks!


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 26, 2018)

Can't read anything, whoever thought of black letters on a dark purple background?


----------



## Dawn (Oct 26, 2018)

[MENTION=58236]Anitacska[/MENTION]  I've alerted the team and we will get this resolved asap.  Thanks for letting us know about it!

*for the time being, if you highlight the area, you can view the text.


----------



## Dawn (Oct 26, 2018)

Anitacska said:


> Can't read anything, whoever thought of black letters on a dark purple background?
> 
> View attachment 65204



All fixed!


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 27, 2018)

Dawn said:


> All fixed!


 [MENTION=1913]Dawn[/MENTION] This is fixed, but the Post Thanks/Likes, Mentions and Quotes pages are still a mess, so is the About Me one.


----------



## Dawn (Oct 27, 2018)

[MENTION=58236]Anitacska[/MENTION], I noticed that this morning and alerted them immediately.  We have been working on some updates on the site, so we appreciate your patience.


----------



## boschicka (Nov 8, 2018)

Hello, reporting a few issues.
1) when we edit a post with an instagram link, the link is lost/becomes wonky
2) sometimes people quote another post, but their text doesn't appear; you can only see their text when you then quote their post


----------



## Dawn (Nov 8, 2018)

boschicka said:


> Hello, reporting a few issues.
> 1) when we edit a post with an instagram link, the link is lost/becomes wonky
> 2) sometimes people quote another post, but their text doesn't appear; you can only see their text when you then quote their post



Can you please provide us with a link to a specific post this has happened in so we can look in to it further?
Does it happen all of the time, or only sometimes (with the IG link).
Thanks!


----------



## SlugPower (Nov 8, 2018)

Why am I moderated? D: I can't post without it saying my posts need to be approved by a moderator!


----------



## boschicka (Nov 8, 2018)

Dawn said:


> Can you please provide us with a link to a specific post this has happened in so we can look in to it further? Does it happen all of the time, or only sometimes (with the IG link). Thanks!


1) Happens any time we edit a post with an instagram link
 Post #842  by me: Instagram was fine, edited, Instagram link bonkers
Nars General Chat
2) Post #842 6 by SlugPower does not show her words
Dior Cosmetics Discussion


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 8, 2018)

boschicka said:


> 1) Happens any time we edit a post with an instagram link
> Post #842  by me: Instagram was fine, edited, Instagram link bonkers
> Nars General Chat
> 2) Post #842 6 by SlugPower does not show her words
> Dior Cosmetics Discussion




Seconded. It's been a few months so most times I just add a new post instead of wasting my time trying to edit a post with IG links. Not sure if it's that way with posts with YouTube links and other URLs as well, can't recall.
I mentioned it in a couple of threads but not here.


----------



## shellygrrl (Nov 8, 2018)

SlugPower said:


> Why am I moderated? D: I can't post without it saying my posts need to be approved by a moderator!



Yeah, you shouldn't be moderated. Even this post (that I'm quoting) was moderated for some ridiculous reason.


----------



## Dawn (Nov 8, 2018)

SlugPower said:


> Why am I moderated? D: I can't post without it saying my posts need to be approved by a moderator!



Sorry, we were working on the forum for a bit, tweaking some things.  You should be good now.


----------



## Dawn (Dec 10, 2018)

We are working on getting the IG issue corrected, but could please use some additional examples of the issue with quoting.
If someone could give us a few screenshots, it would be greatly appreciated.
We've tried to reproduce the issue with no luck.  
Thank You!


----------



## awickedshape (Dec 11, 2018)

Dawn said:


> We are working on getting the IG issue corrected, but could please use some additional examples of the issue with quoting.
> If someone could give us a few screenshots, it would be greatly appreciated.
> We've tried to reproduce the issue with no luck.
> Thank You!



Edited a post with IG link in the Dior thread

Dior Cosmetics Discussion


----------



## HellaSteph (Dec 11, 2018)

A post shared by on Jan 01, 2017 at 12:00pm PDT


----------



## awickedshape (Dec 28, 2018)

Does anyone else get WiFi problems after trying to access the site at times?


----------



## Dawn (Jan 8, 2019)

awickedshape said:


> Does anyone else get WiFi problems after trying to access the site at times?



Sorry, but we aren't aware of any issues with this.


----------



## boschicka (Jan 14, 2019)

awickedshape said:


> Does anyone else get WiFi problems after trying to access the site at times?


No but when I access the site with my phone, it takes me to ad.t78.net and some ad/spam/iphone nonsense.


----------



## awickedshape (Jan 14, 2019)

boschicka said:


> No but when I access the site with my phone, it takes me to ad.t78.net and some ad/spam/iphone nonsense.



Whoa


----------



## Winthrop44 (Feb 6, 2019)

Sometimes when people try to respond and include a quote only the quote is getting posted. Please see posts #5  and #6  on page 1 here:

Rouge Coco Flash


----------



## shellygrrl (Feb 6, 2019)

Winthrop44 said:


> Sometimes when people try to respond and include a quote only the quote is getting posted. Please see posts #5  and #6  on page 1 here:
> 
> Rouge Coco Flash



Can  [MENTION=106748]brightfairy[/MENTION] and  [MENTION=96132]Anahita Balsara[/MENTION] come in and note what browser they're using, and whether they're on desktop or mobile? It may help the backend people with this. Thanks!


----------



## Dawn (Feb 6, 2019)

Winthrop44 said:


> Sometimes when people try to respond and include a quote only the quote is getting posted. Please see posts #5  and #6  on page 1 here:
> 
> Rouge Coco Flash



I went in to both replies and moved their reply down 1-2 lines and they both show up now.  So, if you are having issues with this, once you click reply with quote, hit return maybe 2 times and see if that helps while we figure out what is causing it.  Thanks!

*ok, disregard that.  It seems to stick for a moment and then disappear.  Will get this looked in to right away.  Thanks for your patience!


----------



## brightfairy (Feb 9, 2019)

shellygrrl said:


> Can   @brightfairy  and   @Anahita Balsara  come in and note what browser they're using, and whether they're on desktop or mobile? It may help the backend people with this. Thanks!




Ok, thank you, I'll try again. I'm using Mozilla on a Desktop. Does this help? I hope so. Thanks for your patience.


----------



## Dawn (Feb 26, 2019)

Winthrop44 said:


> Sometimes when people try to respond and include a quote only the quote is getting posted. Please see posts #5  and #6  on page 1 here:
> 
> Rouge Coco Flash


 [MENTION=10791]benji[/MENTION] 
We need some assistance here!


----------



## benji (Feb 26, 2019)

Hi everyone, thanks for reporting this, will be on a fix straight away and will keep you posted.


----------



## SimonW (Feb 26, 2019)

Winthrop44 said:


> Sometimes when people try to respond and include a quote only the quote is getting posted. Please see posts #5  and #6  on page 1 here:
> 
> Rouge Coco Flash



By some do you mean just those posts on that thread or do you mean you have seen it on others? It looks to me like its the link (specifically the title that's being picked up with its unicode symbols) thats breaking things as it sorts it when you remove the link from the quote


----------



## Winthrop44 (Feb 26, 2019)

SimonW said:


> By some do you mean just those posts on that thread or do you mean you have seen it on others? It looks to me like its the link (specifically the title that's being picked up with its unicode symbols) thats breaking things as it sorts it when you remove the link from the quote


I haven’t really been in any other threads much lately but on page 2 of that same one [MENTION=21522]elegant-one[/MENTION] was having the same problem on 02/24.

Rouge Coco Flash


----------



## boschicka (Feb 26, 2019)

SimonW said:


> By some do you mean just those posts on that thread or do you mean you have seen it on others? It looks to me like its the link (specifically the title that's being picked up with its unicode symbols) thats breaking things as it sorts it when you remove the link from the quote



It has happened in other threads.


----------



## SimonW (Feb 27, 2019)

Anyone ordering any of the new Rouge Coco Flashes from chanel.com? Or has anyone seen them irl yet?

The choices are too overwhelming for me.  Here are some swatches:

​VOCE編集部 on Instagram: “#シャネル の #ルージュココ #新作﻿ ﻿ 3/8に発売されるのが、こちら*﻿ 注目は、新しい #ココ 、 #ルージュココフラッシュ です！﻿ ﻿ ルージュ ココ フラッシュ 全27色（うち6色限定） 各JPY4000﻿…”


----------



## SimonW (Feb 27, 2019)

SimonW said:


> Anyone ordering any of the new Rouge Coco Flashes from chanel.com? Or has anyone seen them irl yet?
> 
> The choices are too overwhelming for me.  Here are some swatches:
> 
> ​VOCE編集部 on Instagram: “#シャネル の #ルージュココ #新作﻿ ﻿ 3/8に発売されるのが、こちら*﻿ 注目は、新しい #ココ 、 #ルージュココフラッシュ です！﻿ ﻿ ルージュ ココ フラッシュ 全27色（うち6色限定） 各JPY4000﻿…”


Testing. If people see this can they also try quoting the post above, posting and then refresh the page to see if it shows


----------



## boschicka (Feb 27, 2019)

SimonW said:


> Anyone ordering any of the new Rouge Coco Flashes from chanel.com? Or has anyone seen them irl yet?
> 
> The choices are too overwhelming for me.  Here are some swatches:
> 
> ​VOCE編集部 on Instagram: “#シャネル の #ルージュココ #新作﻿ ﻿ 3/8に発売されるのが、こちら*﻿ 注目は、新しい #ココ 、 #ルージュココフラッシュ です！﻿ ﻿ ルージュ ココ フラッシュ 全27色（うち6色限定） 各JPY4000﻿…”



Test quote


----------



## SimonW (Feb 27, 2019)

Ok the issue is fixed on new posts. If you quote a post with a link that the page name included emoji's that was posted before the fix its still going to have the issue right now. I'm trying to think of a fix for old posts that doesn't require going through every post and editing every link and then finding every post that quoted that post and fixing that


----------



## Pina Hee (Feb 1, 2021)

and another question,how can i inprove my title to well-known member fastly ?


----------



## Dawn (Feb 6, 2021)

Pina Hee said:


> and another question,how can i inprove my title to well-known member fastly ?


Your title will change based on your post count, it is nothing that can be changed manually.  Please continue to participate in the discussions as you have been.  Thanks


----------



## Rinstar (Mar 3, 2021)

Do we not have The Scoop section anymore?


----------



## shellygrrl (Mar 3, 2021)

Rinstar said:


> Do we not have The Scoop section anymore?


We deleted it recently and moved all the threads that were in there to Color Collections.

There wasn't any real point to having The Scoop anymore since we don't get early information on collections like we did years ago.


----------



## Rinstar (Mar 3, 2021)

shellygrrl said:


> We deleted it recently and moved all the threads that were in there to Color Collections.
> 
> There wasn't any real point to having The Scoop anymore since we don't get early information on collections like we did years ago.


Thanks, that's what I figured, just checking!


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 22, 2021)

Does anyone know why this is happening every time I refresh the page?


----------



## Rockst (Mar 22, 2021)

same thing for me!


----------



## Dawn (Mar 22, 2021)

Anitacska
 & 

 Rockst
  I got some info on this from the owner of Specktra.

"The reason is because last night, someone was attacking the website causing it to malfunction and be inaccessible. What they’re seeing a security check point that we installed to ensure whoever was attacking us is blocked. We’ll take it back down once we feel it’s safe to do so."


----------

